# Marie's Table... A Marquetry Adventure



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Where it all Started.*

*Some of you may remember* a couple of months ago I posted a new segment in my blog about marquetry cutting styles describing the "painting in wood" style. Well, once I started cutting the classic French design (pattern in the back of the workbook from ASFM) I started musing about where it might end up. I've made enough boxes and while they were a good venue for some simple marquetry and served well to practice on, my real interest is in bigger projects and more furniture kind of pieces.

*To make a long story* a little shorter, I decided to go for one of the most common items seen adorned with French marquetry, the writing table. One of the problems you face when you start looking in Pierre Ramond's books to get a feel for what you want to build is that you soon discover that in France, in the days when the chevalet was developed, they put a lot of marquetry on their furniture. I don't mean that the top was completely covered with it (although it would have been) but that every flat surface on the piece was covered with marquetry…...........and some of the curved ones.

*The question that always gets me in trouble:* How hard can it be?

So I started by designing a nice little writing table with lots of marquetry and it just sort of snowballed from there. I'm currently at around twelve to thirteen hundred pieces and I haven't started assembling the table yet.

Here are a few photos to get you up to speed.

*This is a sketch* I made several months ago, a little musing about making a fancy table in the old French style (of which I know nothing of course). It immediately came to mind when I did the painting in wood piece. The finished table will actually look a lot like it. That's surprising for me because my projects often end up very different from the "concept drawing".










*To start with* I thought I would cut the "music" motif from the painting in wood segment above in an ellipse and do a leaf garland to set it off.










*I decided to* do a macassar ebony border around the table top and add elaborate corner marquetry. I matched and mitered the ebony veneer and then stack cut all four corners in four colors in Boulle style. That means the packet was sixteen layers plus 1/8" plywood wasters top and bottom, about 3/4" thick.










*If you want things to fit* after cutting a packet this thick you had better have a very square blade setup.
This picture shows the check I did to be sure. The piece fitted in the hole in the bottom waster plywood is actually the piece cut out of the top waster piece 3/4" away. This proves that the bottom piece and the top piece are exactly the same size. It took a little adjustment but the built in adjusters on the chevalet handled it perfectly. The piece at the side is one of the ebony layers from the same cut.










*This shot shows* the layers in the packet. There are four of dyed yellow, four purpleheart, four pale green poplar and four ebony. The Poplar was thicker and caused several problems down the road.










*There are something like* two hundred and sixty-eight pieces in the corner motifs (total).










*Here is the rough* laid out border with the corners assembled into the background and the central medallion sitting in rough position. The garland has yet to be trimmed to elliptical on the outside.










*I think that's enough* for one night. I am skipping a lot of little things but this blog will turn out to be long enough as it is. I have a ton of photos of this thing. Next time I'll try to cover the rest of the table top and include a few of the "learning experiences" I was fortunate enough to encounter.

I hope you enjoy this blog half as much as I am enjoying the build. I keep hearing strains of "Fools Rush In" when I'm working on this..????

*Thanks for dropping in*. Comments, critiques, and especially questions are always welcome.

Paul


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Where it all Started.*
> 
> *Some of you may remember* a couple of months ago I posted a new segment in my blog about marquetry cutting styles describing the "painting in wood" style. Well, once I started cutting the classic French design (pattern in the back of the workbook from ASFM) I started musing about where it might end up. I've made enough boxes and while they were a good venue for some simple marquetry and served well to practice on, my real interest is in bigger projects and more furniture kind of pieces.
> 
> ...


Paul
Painting in wood is the perfect description of your art here. Beautiful work.
Jim


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Where it all Started.*
> 
> *Some of you may remember* a couple of months ago I posted a new segment in my blog about marquetry cutting styles describing the "painting in wood" style. Well, once I started cutting the classic French design (pattern in the back of the workbook from ASFM) I started musing about where it might end up. I've made enough boxes and while they were a good venue for some simple marquetry and served well to practice on, my real interest is in bigger projects and more furniture kind of pieces.
> 
> ...


Paul,

Have you been to the Getty Center in LA? There is some work there you would like. A couple of desks in particular.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Where it all Started.*
> 
> *Some of you may remember* a couple of months ago I posted a new segment in my blog about marquetry cutting styles describing the "painting in wood" style. Well, once I started cutting the classic French design (pattern in the back of the workbook from ASFM) I started musing about where it might end up. I've made enough boxes and while they were a good venue for some simple marquetry and served well to practice on, my real interest is in bigger projects and more furniture kind of pieces.
> 
> ...


as always, Paul…masterful. I would think that by now, you would know not to ask yourself…"how hard can it be".

My wife tells me I'm not interested in doing something if it's not impossible.

Lee


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Where it all Started.*
> 
> *Some of you may remember* a couple of months ago I posted a new segment in my blog about marquetry cutting styles describing the "painting in wood" style. Well, once I started cutting the classic French design (pattern in the back of the workbook from ASFM) I started musing about where it might end up. I've made enough boxes and while they were a good venue for some simple marquetry and served well to practice on, my real interest is in bigger projects and more furniture kind of pieces.
> 
> ...


Paul,
You're no fool, but you can paint me green with envy. This is meticulous work and I hope I can approach it one day. BTW, I have found a man to teach a marquetry class at my shop in the near future. I told him about you and your chevalet. He was amazed, and had only ever seen one in pictures.

Ken


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Where it all Started.*
> 
> *Some of you may remember* a couple of months ago I posted a new segment in my blog about marquetry cutting styles describing the "painting in wood" style. Well, once I started cutting the classic French design (pattern in the back of the workbook from ASFM) I started musing about where it might end up. I've made enough boxes and while they were a good venue for some simple marquetry and served well to practice on, my real interest is in bigger projects and more furniture kind of pieces.
> 
> ...


This looks like its going to be an amazing table. I think that's my favorite part of woodworking is doing a project and having to problem solve your way through it, what better way to encounter those "learning experiences"! I look forward to the rest of this blog.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Where it all Started.*
> 
> *Some of you may remember* a couple of months ago I posted a new segment in my blog about marquetry cutting styles describing the "painting in wood" style. Well, once I started cutting the classic French design (pattern in the back of the workbook from ASFM) I started musing about where it might end up. I've made enough boxes and while they were a good venue for some simple marquetry and served well to practice on, my real interest is in bigger projects and more furniture kind of pieces.
> 
> ...


Wow, I can only imagine all the things that can go wrong.
I love the journey also - what fun.

It is looking really great,
Steve


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Where it all Started.*
> 
> *Some of you may remember* a couple of months ago I posted a new segment in my blog about marquetry cutting styles describing the "painting in wood" style. Well, once I started cutting the classic French design (pattern in the back of the workbook from ASFM) I started musing about where it might end up. I've made enough boxes and while they were a good venue for some simple marquetry and served well to practice on, my real interest is in bigger projects and more furniture kind of pieces.
> 
> ...


Your detail work is incredible! I'm happy if I can get a tight fit for a flying dutchman or butterfly inlay to reinforce a slab bench that has a crack through the slab.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

shipwright said:


> *Where it all Started.*
> 
> *Some of you may remember* a couple of months ago I posted a new segment in my blog about marquetry cutting styles describing the "painting in wood" style. Well, once I started cutting the classic French design (pattern in the back of the workbook from ASFM) I started musing about where it might end up. I've made enough boxes and while they were a good venue for some simple marquetry and served well to practice on, my real interest is in bigger projects and more furniture kind of pieces.
> 
> ...


Paul: I great treat to see a master at work. Thanks for offering us this journey.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Where it all Started.*
> 
> *Some of you may remember* a couple of months ago I posted a new segment in my blog about marquetry cutting styles describing the "painting in wood" style. Well, once I started cutting the classic French design (pattern in the back of the workbook from ASFM) I started musing about where it might end up. I've made enough boxes and while they were a good venue for some simple marquetry and served well to practice on, my real interest is in bigger projects and more furniture kind of pieces.
> 
> ...


Wonderful wooden painting. I would lose too many of those little pieces, if I could even cut them out. Thank
you for sharing your journey with us and letting us dream.


----------



## Kookaburra (Apr 23, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Where it all Started.*
> 
> *Some of you may remember* a couple of months ago I posted a new segment in my blog about marquetry cutting styles describing the "painting in wood" style. Well, once I started cutting the classic French design (pattern in the back of the workbook from ASFM) I started musing about where it might end up. I've made enough boxes and while they were a good venue for some simple marquetry and served well to practice on, my real interest is in bigger projects and more furniture kind of pieces.
> 
> ...


Another learning experience here at LJ. I have a couple of marquetry pieces that came from my grandparents and I love them. I would have not been able to describe how they were made. At least now I can start describing it. I am looking forward to more installments - I have a lot to learn.

Some questions though-
It looks like you end up with lots of extra pieces - in fact are all of the pieces cut out of each veneer? Does that explain why I sometimes see the same design in a different color scheme? If you do not want multiples are the extras just trashed (cries) or do you take a different approach with your cut sheets?


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Where it all Started.*
> 
> *Some of you may remember* a couple of months ago I posted a new segment in my blog about marquetry cutting styles describing the "painting in wood" style. Well, once I started cutting the classic French design (pattern in the back of the workbook from ASFM) I started musing about where it might end up. I've made enough boxes and while they were a good venue for some simple marquetry and served well to practice on, my real interest is in bigger projects and more furniture kind of pieces.
> 
> ...


what a fantastic and fun project to take on, i also have a furniture piece planned for this fall/winter that will be fun for me, not on the same scale as what your doing but ..you know what i mean, this is a great learning tool for those who are doing or trying to enter into this type of wood work, thank you for sharing your talent, its always a joy to see


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Where it all Started.*
> 
> *Some of you may remember* a couple of months ago I posted a new segment in my blog about marquetry cutting styles describing the "painting in wood" style. Well, once I started cutting the classic French design (pattern in the back of the workbook from ASFM) I started musing about where it might end up. I've made enough boxes and while they were a good venue for some simple marquetry and served well to practice on, my real interest is in bigger projects and more furniture kind of pieces.
> 
> ...


I sure admire your courage in tackling such a complex project Paul, and even more so your ability to do it really well. The work so far looks just looks amazing to me. This blog is a real treat. Don't worry about your blog being too long as I'm sure many others like myself will just enjoy it all the more.

When you get the time I sure would appreciate hearing about the advantages of the Chevalet over a power scroll saw. I am sure there are a few, and it would be interesting to have your take on the subject.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Where it all Started.*
> 
> *Some of you may remember* a couple of months ago I posted a new segment in my blog about marquetry cutting styles describing the "painting in wood" style. Well, once I started cutting the classic French design (pattern in the back of the workbook from ASFM) I started musing about where it might end up. I've made enough boxes and while they were a good venue for some simple marquetry and served well to practice on, my real interest is in bigger projects and more furniture kind of pieces.
> 
> ...


Paul,

Don't worry about length, you are teaching and inspiring so much. It is a joy to read and see your work!

Nate


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Where it all Started.*
> 
> *Some of you may remember* a couple of months ago I posted a new segment in my blog about marquetry cutting styles describing the "painting in wood" style. Well, once I started cutting the classic French design (pattern in the back of the workbook from ASFM) I started musing about where it might end up. I've made enough boxes and while they were a good venue for some simple marquetry and served well to practice on, my real interest is in bigger projects and more furniture kind of pieces.
> 
> ...


This is going to be a great blog!! Wow!


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Where it all Started.*
> 
> *Some of you may remember* a couple of months ago I posted a new segment in my blog about marquetry cutting styles describing the "painting in wood" style. Well, once I started cutting the classic French design (pattern in the back of the workbook from ASFM) I started musing about where it might end up. I've made enough boxes and while they were a good venue for some simple marquetry and served well to practice on, my real interest is in bigger projects and more furniture kind of pieces.
> 
> ...


I'm in "awe" with the complicity of this project! Your work and skill just seem to improve by leaps and bounds with each project. Seems almost criminal that one person should be blessed with so much talent but I'm not criticizing or bemoaning your talents. Almost seems like you're another Davinci or Michaelangelo in the making? I'll be following your posts and dreaming!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Where it all Started.*
> 
> *Some of you may remember* a couple of months ago I posted a new segment in my blog about marquetry cutting styles describing the "painting in wood" style. Well, once I started cutting the classic French design (pattern in the back of the workbook from ASFM) I started musing about where it might end up. I've made enough boxes and while they were a good venue for some simple marquetry and served well to practice on, my real interest is in bigger projects and more furniture kind of pieces.
> 
> ...


Simply amazing project… for the journey will be outstanding. Looking forward to see it progress Paul.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Where it all Started.*
> 
> *Some of you may remember* a couple of months ago I posted a new segment in my blog about marquetry cutting styles describing the "painting in wood" style. Well, once I started cutting the classic French design (pattern in the back of the workbook from ASFM) I started musing about where it might end up. I've made enough boxes and while they were a good venue for some simple marquetry and served well to practice on, my real interest is in bigger projects and more furniture kind of pieces.
> 
> ...


You do amazing stuff Paul.


----------



## Woodenwizard (Jan 25, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Where it all Started.*
> 
> *Some of you may remember* a couple of months ago I posted a new segment in my blog about marquetry cutting styles describing the "painting in wood" style. Well, once I started cutting the classic French design (pattern in the back of the workbook from ASFM) I started musing about where it might end up. I've made enough boxes and while they were a good venue for some simple marquetry and served well to practice on, my real interest is in bigger projects and more furniture kind of pieces.
> 
> ...


Amazing. When I tackle something new I scale it way down. I am in awe at your willingness to take on this type of project.


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Where it all Started.*
> 
> *Some of you may remember* a couple of months ago I posted a new segment in my blog about marquetry cutting styles describing the "painting in wood" style. Well, once I started cutting the classic French design (pattern in the back of the workbook from ASFM) I started musing about where it might end up. I've made enough boxes and while they were a good venue for some simple marquetry and served well to practice on, my real interest is in bigger projects and more furniture kind of pieces.
> 
> ...


Awesome work. That is going to be one incredibly beautiful table. Looking forward to your next postings.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Where it all Started.*
> 
> *Some of you may remember* a couple of months ago I posted a new segment in my blog about marquetry cutting styles describing the "painting in wood" style. Well, once I started cutting the classic French design (pattern in the back of the workbook from ASFM) I started musing about where it might end up. I've made enough boxes and while they were a good venue for some simple marquetry and served well to practice on, my real interest is in bigger projects and more furniture kind of pieces.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the interest. I hope I can live up to your expectations.

*Al*, No I haven't been there but I have some awesome books full of masterpieces to inspire me.

*Lee*, you just gotta love a challenge. .... and by the way, my wife says that a lot too.

*Kay*, In the different styles of cutting there will be more or less scrap. When you see a pair of pieces one light on dark and the other dark on light, it was likely cut Boulle style and may have left no scrap at all. Check out my cutting styles blog. It should answer your questions.

*Mike*, I'm not sure that the chevalet can do much that a power scroll saw in the hands of a real pro can't but for me at least I find that having everything moved by my hands alone, with no external input, ie: motors, gives me better control over the operation. Very tiny pieces may be a problem with scroll saws but I'm no expert on them.

Thanks again


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Where it all Started.*
> 
> *Some of you may remember* a couple of months ago I posted a new segment in my blog about marquetry cutting styles describing the "painting in wood" style. Well, once I started cutting the classic French design (pattern in the back of the workbook from ASFM) I started musing about where it might end up. I've made enough boxes and while they were a good venue for some simple marquetry and served well to practice on, my real interest is in bigger projects and more furniture kind of pieces.
> 
> ...


Paul, absolutely amazing. Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Where it all Started.*
> 
> *Some of you may remember* a couple of months ago I posted a new segment in my blog about marquetry cutting styles describing the "painting in wood" style. Well, once I started cutting the classic French design (pattern in the back of the workbook from ASFM) I started musing about where it might end up. I've made enough boxes and while they were a good venue for some simple marquetry and served well to practice on, my real interest is in bigger projects and more furniture kind of pieces.
> 
> ...


To use some over used descriptions. "Wow, and Awsome!" Your work shows the progress of an artisan. I remember when you weremaking the marquetry press. LOL! Patience and motivation appear key here, along with talent of course. I may get there some day? But for now I can be an admirer of your talent. Your journey is inspiring and intimidating! LOL!


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Where it all Started.*
> 
> *Some of you may remember* a couple of months ago I posted a new segment in my blog about marquetry cutting styles describing the "painting in wood" style. Well, once I started cutting the classic French design (pattern in the back of the workbook from ASFM) I started musing about where it might end up. I've made enough boxes and while they were a good venue for some simple marquetry and served well to practice on, my real interest is in bigger projects and more furniture kind of pieces.
> 
> ...


Man that packet looks thick.
What is the thickest packet you have cut with your chevalet?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Where it all Started.*
> 
> *Some of you may remember* a couple of months ago I posted a new segment in my blog about marquetry cutting styles describing the "painting in wood" style. Well, once I started cutting the classic French design (pattern in the back of the workbook from ASFM) I started musing about where it might end up. I've made enough boxes and while they were a good venue for some simple marquetry and served well to practice on, my real interest is in bigger projects and more furniture kind of pieces.
> 
> ...


Very interesting…

You are a true artist in motion…

Thank you.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Where it all Started.*
> 
> *Some of you may remember* a couple of months ago I posted a new segment in my blog about marquetry cutting styles describing the "painting in wood" style. Well, once I started cutting the classic French design (pattern in the back of the workbook from ASFM) I started musing about where it might end up. I've made enough boxes and while they were a good venue for some simple marquetry and served well to practice on, my real interest is in bigger projects and more furniture kind of pieces.
> 
> ...


Wow Paul. Just wow.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 3, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Where it all Started.*
> 
> *Some of you may remember* a couple of months ago I posted a new segment in my blog about marquetry cutting styles describing the "painting in wood" style. Well, once I started cutting the classic French design (pattern in the back of the workbook from ASFM) I started musing about where it might end up. I've made enough boxes and while they were a good venue for some simple marquetry and served well to practice on, my real interest is in bigger projects and more furniture kind of pieces.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the lessons Paul. Very interesting blog. I now have a better understanding of the craft and greater respect for you the artist. Look forward to the next one.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Where it all Started.*
> 
> *Some of you may remember* a couple of months ago I posted a new segment in my blog about marquetry cutting styles describing the "painting in wood" style. Well, once I started cutting the classic French design (pattern in the back of the workbook from ASFM) I started musing about where it might end up. I've made enough boxes and while they were a good venue for some simple marquetry and served well to practice on, my real interest is in bigger projects and more furniture kind of pieces.
> 
> ...


*Scott*, This is the thickest one I've done and the four layers of hard ebony make it tough slogging and blade dulling doesn't take long.


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Where it all Started.*
> 
> *Some of you may remember* a couple of months ago I posted a new segment in my blog about marquetry cutting styles describing the "painting in wood" style. Well, once I started cutting the classic French design (pattern in the back of the workbook from ASFM) I started musing about where it might end up. I've made enough boxes and while they were a good venue for some simple marquetry and served well to practice on, my real interest is in bigger projects and more furniture kind of pieces.
> 
> ...


Paul thanks for sharing your journey in building this table with us here on LJ's. I'm sure this is going to be a fantastic outcome, and by the way I think I am just going to start calling you Davinci


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Where it all Started.*
> 
> *Some of you may remember* a couple of months ago I posted a new segment in my blog about marquetry cutting styles describing the "painting in wood" style. Well, once I started cutting the classic French design (pattern in the back of the workbook from ASFM) I started musing about where it might end up. I've made enough boxes and while they were a good venue for some simple marquetry and served well to practice on, my real interest is in bigger projects and more furniture kind of pieces.
> 
> ...


Paul,

Your table is breath-taking! We can't wait to see the rest of it! Your blogs are always so informative and for those of us who will never achieve your level of artistry, we can be blessed to experience it vicariously through your photos and descriptions.

Thanks for taking the time to share. (And thanks for keeping the posts not-too-long since they take a long time to load on dial-up.) :-(

L/W


----------



## Robsshop (Apr 3, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Where it all Started.*
> 
> *Some of you may remember* a couple of months ago I posted a new segment in my blog about marquetry cutting styles describing the "painting in wood" style. Well, once I started cutting the classic French design (pattern in the back of the workbook from ASFM) I started musing about where it might end up. I've made enough boxes and while they were a good venue for some simple marquetry and served well to practice on, my real interest is in bigger projects and more furniture kind of pieces.
> 
> ...


Although I never see myself achieving this level of craftsmanship and mastery of advanced woodworking such as marquetry , it is inspirational to watch someone with the talent,the vision and the artistry to accomplish this level of sheer beauty ! Will continue to watch in amazement and awe of what will obviously be an instant masterpiece for sure ! Thanks for the front row view and description of a Master at work. ROB


----------



## smokey56 (Jul 21, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Where it all Started.*
> 
> *Some of you may remember* a couple of months ago I posted a new segment in my blog about marquetry cutting styles describing the "painting in wood" style. Well, once I started cutting the classic French design (pattern in the back of the workbook from ASFM) I started musing about where it might end up. I've made enough boxes and while they were a good venue for some simple marquetry and served well to practice on, my real interest is in bigger projects and more furniture kind of pieces.
> 
> ...


I have that same pattern, having gotten it from ASFM as well. I was in the first class there. I used piece by piece (separate packets) method for this design. Apparently, photos can't be fitted here. Go to my website to see the pattern as a jewelry box. <www>

Ken Stover


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Where it all Started.*
> 
> *Some of you may remember* a couple of months ago I posted a new segment in my blog about marquetry cutting styles describing the "painting in wood" style. Well, once I started cutting the classic French design (pattern in the back of the workbook from ASFM) I started musing about where it might end up. I've made enough boxes and while they were a good venue for some simple marquetry and served well to practice on, my real interest is in bigger projects and more furniture kind of pieces.
> 
> ...


Ken,

To insert photos into comment posts, simply click on the img button above the text entry window and browse to the photo (on your local computer or enter a URL for the actual photo, not the web page it's on…). The only wierd thing is that on my computer it always puts the image at the top of the text entry window. Once you have it there you can move it using cut and paste to other location in the text.

Good Luck!

Herb


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*More Marquetry for the Top.*

*The first photo here* is the one the last segment finished off with. I re-post it here because it was at this point that I first noticed that the motif was crooked in the ellipse. In the ASFM workbook it is just a line drawing on a page. I scanned it and retraced it in inkscape to clean it up but didn't notice that it was not straight on the page in the book. So of course, now that I know I can't live with it.










*So here's the solution*. First, cut an MDF pattern (white thing) 1/4" smaller all around than the birdseye ellipse.










*Second*, tilt the pattern to be straight with the motif.










*Third*, cut it out and discard the trimmed piece of birdseye.










*And finally*, make a bit of rope banding to fill the gap. This photo also shows the border trimmed to size and shape, the four way matched birdseye maple field…. and also segues into the next bit of marquetry.










*You were probably* wondering about those huge slashes in the sides and ends where I separated the border pieces in order to stack cut the corners. Well so was I. I decided to add a bit of marquetry that would cover the seams at these spots. The pieces were again stacked and carefully aligned for another stack cut. The difference this time is that the center pieces will be cut separately later so the two halves cut here have to be accurate. This packet has only the ebony and the poplar.










*Alignment is everything* here as the banding that will cover the seam between the birdseye field and the Ebony border must be a straight line when it all goes together.










*Several hours of cutting* and assembling later it looked like this. Unfortunately the new bits of marquetry crowded the garland ring a little too much so I decided it would look just lovely on another project. To make matters more interesting, I was not too happy with the "rope" either and was beginning to wonder if the central medallion shouldn't be darker.










*I'll leave you hanging* on that one for tonight but you might just find a clue to what happened next in my tray post.

Next time some changes to a new plan….or not.

*Questions, comments, critiques are welcome.*

Thanks

Paul


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *More Marquetry for the Top.*
> 
> *The first photo here* is the one the last segment finished off with. I re-post it here because it was at this point that I first noticed that the motif was crooked in the ellipse. In the ASFM workbook it is just a line drawing on a page. I scanned it and retraced it in inkscape to clean it up but didn't notice that it was not straight on the page in the book. So of course, now that I know I can't live with it.
> 
> ...


Paul, That is simply amazing work. I REALLY like the rope trim but you gotta please yourself.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *More Marquetry for the Top.*
> 
> *The first photo here* is the one the last segment finished off with. I re-post it here because it was at this point that I first noticed that the motif was crooked in the ellipse. In the ASFM workbook it is just a line drawing on a page. I scanned it and retraced it in inkscape to clean it up but didn't notice that it was not straight on the page in the book. So of course, now that I know I can't live with it.
> 
> ...


yea Paul we all work to our own different standards, and i know yours are really high, and you expect high things of yourself, and now at this point in things we all expect a lot for you, oh how the pressure mounts…lol…...like Andy said, i to was happy with the rope, and had not thought about how dark the medallion was, but now that you mention it, it would look better with something darker..at least i think it would…so the adventure continues…and we shall all be waiting…what will he do…so folks, stay tuned, same channel, same time…....


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *More Marquetry for the Top.*
> 
> *The first photo here* is the one the last segment finished off with. I re-post it here because it was at this point that I first noticed that the motif was crooked in the ellipse. In the ASFM workbook it is just a line drawing on a page. I scanned it and retraced it in inkscape to clean it up but didn't notice that it was not straight on the page in the book. So of course, now that I know I can't live with it.
> 
> ...


All I can say is Wow man, Wow! You are a super talented, and patient person. Keep on keepin on.


----------



## rrdesigns (Sep 4, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *More Marquetry for the Top.*
> 
> *The first photo here* is the one the last segment finished off with. I re-post it here because it was at this point that I first noticed that the motif was crooked in the ellipse. In the ASFM workbook it is just a line drawing on a page. I scanned it and retraced it in inkscape to clean it up but didn't notice that it was not straight on the page in the book. So of course, now that I know I can't live with it.
> 
> ...


Absolutely stunning. Looks like the piece would be right at home in the Thomas Jefferson collection.


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *More Marquetry for the Top.*
> 
> *The first photo here* is the one the last segment finished off with. I re-post it here because it was at this point that I first noticed that the motif was crooked in the ellipse. In the ASFM workbook it is just a line drawing on a page. I scanned it and retraced it in inkscape to clean it up but didn't notice that it was not straight on the page in the book. So of course, now that I know I can't live with it.
> 
> ...


Davinci…just think of all the learning opportunities this project has presented… like the master you have overcome all obstacles. This is looking great!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *More Marquetry for the Top.*
> 
> *The first photo here* is the one the last segment finished off with. I re-post it here because it was at this point that I first noticed that the motif was crooked in the ellipse. In the ASFM workbook it is just a line drawing on a page. I scanned it and retraced it in inkscape to clean it up but didn't notice that it was not straight on the page in the book. So of course, now that I know I can't live with it.
> 
> ...


What a fun story. If you don't like it, change it! There are no schedules to keep, no labor cost over runs and you get to decide when it is "good enough". I'm not sure what comes next, but the smaller center medallion looks better to me…


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *More Marquetry for the Top.*
> 
> *The first photo here* is the one the last segment finished off with. I re-post it here because it was at this point that I first noticed that the motif was crooked in the ellipse. In the ASFM workbook it is just a line drawing on a page. I scanned it and retraced it in inkscape to clean it up but didn't notice that it was not straight on the page in the book. So of course, now that I know I can't live with it.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone.

*Andy and Grizz*, I liked the rope too but a closer look shows that while diagonally slicing some grainy fir looks good in a straight line, It would take a bunch moe little segments to make it work on an ellipse. That and the loss of the dak color in the garland spelled the end for the rope, But I will use the idea again.










*Mat*, Thanks but I must decline the title unless you are referring to Leonardo's nephew Bob.

*Steve*, I love design as you go. I don't follow plans anyway so there's not much point in making them. I like to get the feel of the piece as it grows and adapt to its rhythm.

Thanks


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *More Marquetry for the Top.*
> 
> *The first photo here* is the one the last segment finished off with. I re-post it here because it was at this point that I first noticed that the motif was crooked in the ellipse. In the ASFM workbook it is just a line drawing on a page. I scanned it and retraced it in inkscape to clean it up but didn't notice that it was not straight on the page in the book. So of course, now that I know I can't live with it.
> 
> ...


Paul,

That was a great solution to your crooked centerpiece, but had you not pointed it out, I would have missed it. It's understandable how you originally missed it, but I know too that once one is aware of something like that, it's hard not to insist on a solution. Yours was brilliant.

Did you happen to mention how large the table is? After looking at your tray again, I'm thinking that the table is smaller than it appears (which means your pieces are really tiny to handle).

Looking forward to your next blog post.

L/W


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *More Marquetry for the Top.*
> 
> *The first photo here* is the one the last segment finished off with. I re-post it here because it was at this point that I first noticed that the motif was crooked in the ellipse. In the ASFM workbook it is just a line drawing on a page. I scanned it and retraced it in inkscape to clean it up but didn't notice that it was not straight on the page in the book. So of course, now that I know I can't live with it.
> 
> ...


Amazing how something like the asymmetrical concern will catch some folk's eye and drive us crazy to fix it. You have a real gift for this stuff Paul. I like how you think, design as you go; fluid, original, outside the box.

And so patient and talented.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *More Marquetry for the Top.*
> 
> *The first photo here* is the one the last segment finished off with. I re-post it here because it was at this point that I first noticed that the motif was crooked in the ellipse. In the ASFM workbook it is just a line drawing on a page. I scanned it and retraced it in inkscape to clean it up but didn't notice that it was not straight on the page in the book. So of course, now that I know I can't live with it.
> 
> ...


I totally understand your way of working on this Paul. Sometimes things don't turn out as good as you want, and it is much more important to get a result you are satisfied with than just getting the project finished. I think it is the proper approach for an artistic piece like this. I agree with you about the rope. While nicely done it doesn't really match the refinement of the overall design. I also think a contrasting medallion would look nicer with the lighter Birds eye surround. It will be very interesting to see what you come up with (the tray?)


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *More Marquetry for the Top.*
> 
> *The first photo here* is the one the last segment finished off with. I re-post it here because it was at this point that I first noticed that the motif was crooked in the ellipse. In the ASFM workbook it is just a line drawing on a page. I scanned it and retraced it in inkscape to clean it up but didn't notice that it was not straight on the page in the book. So of course, now that I know I can't live with it.
> 
> ...


I totally understand your way of working on this Paul. Sometimes things don't turn out as good as you want, and it is much more important to get a result you are satisfied with than just getting the project finished. I think it is the proper approach for an artistic piece like this. I agree with you about the rope. While nicely done it doesn't really match the refinement of the overall design. I also think a contrasting medallion would look nicer with the lighter Birds eye surround. It will be very interesting to see what you come up with (the tray?)


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *More Marquetry for the Top.*
> 
> *The first photo here* is the one the last segment finished off with. I re-post it here because it was at this point that I first noticed that the motif was crooked in the ellipse. In the ASFM workbook it is just a line drawing on a page. I scanned it and retraced it in inkscape to clean it up but didn't notice that it was not straight on the page in the book. So of course, now that I know I can't live with it.
> 
> ...


Paul,

I am truly awed by your work and patience. You continue to teach and inspire me.

I personally don't like the rope or the larger border either, it looks very crowded. I think your center piece is amazing and fits the table beautifully, it just need the right border. Like in your tray, you accentuated the border with a nice simple contrasting border. The border really made it pop but still melded with the whole tray brilliantly.

I think the size of the rope border is perfect, you just have to find the right dark contrasting wood.

Those are just my impressions. Thanks for letting me share.

Nate


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *More Marquetry for the Top.*
> 
> *The first photo here* is the one the last segment finished off with. I re-post it here because it was at this point that I first noticed that the motif was crooked in the ellipse. In the ASFM workbook it is just a line drawing on a page. I scanned it and retraced it in inkscape to clean it up but didn't notice that it was not straight on the page in the book. So of course, now that I know I can't live with it.
> 
> ...


Thanks again

*L/W*, The table top is about 31" x 17" and will be about 30" to 32" high.

*Nate* We think a lot alike as you will see in the next segment. I think that my solution is exactly what you would have done.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *More Marquetry for the Top.*
> 
> *The first photo here* is the one the last segment finished off with. I re-post it here because it was at this point that I first noticed that the motif was crooked in the ellipse. In the ASFM workbook it is just a line drawing on a page. I scanned it and retraced it in inkscape to clean it up but didn't notice that it was not straight on the page in the book. So of course, now that I know I can't live with it.
> 
> ...


Paul, that is beautiful!! Man, you are good at that!!...........................Jim


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *More Marquetry for the Top.*
> 
> *The first photo here* is the one the last segment finished off with. I re-post it here because it was at this point that I first noticed that the motif was crooked in the ellipse. In the ASFM workbook it is just a line drawing on a page. I scanned it and retraced it in inkscape to clean it up but didn't notice that it was not straight on the page in the book. So of course, now that I know I can't live with it.
> 
> ...


incredible details…


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *More Marquetry for the Top.*
> 
> *The first photo here* is the one the last segment finished off with. I re-post it here because it was at this point that I first noticed that the motif was crooked in the ellipse. In the ASFM workbook it is just a line drawing on a page. I scanned it and retraced it in inkscape to clean it up but didn't notice that it was not straight on the page in the book. So of course, now that I know I can't live with it.
> 
> ...


Paul, this is what makes you a master taking those mistakes and making it like they were never there.


----------



## prometej065 (Apr 25, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *More Marquetry for the Top.*
> 
> *The first photo here* is the one the last segment finished off with. I re-post it here because it was at this point that I first noticed that the motif was crooked in the ellipse. In the ASFM workbook it is just a line drawing on a page. I scanned it and retraced it in inkscape to clean it up but didn't notice that it was not straight on the page in the book. So of course, now that I know I can't live with it.
> 
> ...


Create a beautiful .. and I feel your satisfaction in every moment of your work…
Bravo Paul!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *More Marquetry for the Top.*
> 
> *The first photo here* is the one the last segment finished off with. I re-post it here because it was at this point that I first noticed that the motif was crooked in the ellipse. In the ASFM workbook it is just a line drawing on a page. I scanned it and retraced it in inkscape to clean it up but didn't notice that it was not straight on the page in the book. So of course, now that I know I can't live with it.
> 
> ...


... and better…


----------



## RBWoodworker (Mar 22, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *More Marquetry for the Top.*
> 
> *The first photo here* is the one the last segment finished off with. I re-post it here because it was at this point that I first noticed that the motif was crooked in the ellipse. In the ASFM workbook it is just a line drawing on a page. I scanned it and retraced it in inkscape to clean it up but didn't notice that it was not straight on the page in the book. So of course, now that I know I can't live with it.
> 
> ...


WOW.. I want to make one of those..heh heh..it's stunning..I have a long way to go


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*A Sidetrack and finishing the Tabletop*

*When the last episode ended* our fearless hero was in a quandary. He had ditched the purpleheart garland in favor of a rope band that he didn't like either and was in search of a way to bring some dark color back into the pale interior of the table top. (OK enough third person already) Anyway the decision was to re-cut the "music" motif, this time in the piece by piece or classic method. That would render four identical copies for my trouble and I could use them on other projects. At the same time I needed to make something nice to show to a couple of local galleries so I used one of the motifs to make a simple tray.










*That left me* three copies, one with a purpleheart field for the table.










*Which looked* like this.










*It was time* to leave this part for a bit and do something else for a while so I assembled the rest of the top and glued it up to the baltic birch substrate. My press isn't big enough to accommodate the whole thing and the hot glue would be cooling before I could assemble everything anyway so….(You may have seen my post when I built the press and wondered what the bar-b-ques were for.) I took my time spreading my glue and making sure my piece was accurately aligned on the substrate and then put half of it in the press with a hot 1/2" aluminium caul on top of it. This re-liquefies the glue and presses at the same time for the best of all possible glue joints.










*When the first side* cooled I re-heated the caul and pressed the other side whose glue was now stone cold.










*Then I got to work* cutting in the banding between the ebony border and the birdseye field..










*A couple of quick* jigs and my cheap but wonderful HF trimmer took a bit of the tension out of the task.










*Then I milled* up some tubi (queen ebony) on my big router table.










*Glued it* on the edges… Oh yes, the time away from thinking about the medallion gave me clarity. I realized that the solution was to go back to the original medallion and tie it to the outer part by using a purpleheart band. Just enough dark in the middle…. Happy at last!










*and added *a 1/8" holly band to join the ebonies. In this photo a protective coat of epoxy has been applied.
I'll explain why the epoxy in the next segment.










*That's enough for me* for one go. Next time I'll step away from the progress and use some of the "opportunities" that came up on this table top to explain the marqueteur's greatest nightmare, sanding through. It isn't the end of the world but when you first notice it you would be hard to convince of that.

Thanks for looking in

*Questions, comments and critiques always welcome.*

Paul.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *A Sidetrack and finishing the Tabletop*
> 
> *When the last episode ended* our fearless hero was in a quandary. He had ditched the purpleheart garland in favor of a rope band that he didn't like either and was in search of a way to bring some dark color back into the pale interior of the table top. (OK enough third person already) Anyway the decision was to re-cut the "music" motif, this time in the piece by piece or classic method. That would render four identical copies for my trouble and I could use them on other projects. At the same time I needed to make something nice to show to a couple of local galleries so I used one of the motifs to make a simple tray.
> 
> ...


well you didn't disappoint Paul, and you did yourself well by making more for other pieces, very frugal of time and energy…if my back could handle the sitting and cutting of these small parts, i would give this discipline a go and have some fun, but ill stay with what i can do and try to be the best at that, thanks for sharing your talent, i enjoy it so much…hows friendship these days…....i hope many a morning is shared with your cup of joe…and sunrises too…..grizz


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *A Sidetrack and finishing the Tabletop*
> 
> *When the last episode ended* our fearless hero was in a quandary. He had ditched the purpleheart garland in favor of a rope band that he didn't like either and was in search of a way to bring some dark color back into the pale interior of the table top. (OK enough third person already) Anyway the decision was to re-cut the "music" motif, this time in the piece by piece or classic method. That would render four identical copies for my trouble and I could use them on other projects. At the same time I needed to make something nice to show to a couple of local galleries so I used one of the motifs to make a simple tray.
> 
> ...


Wow You did a wonderful work of art there. It is hard to believe it is all by hand like you have shown.

You are a Master of Marquetry I do believe and would love to take some classes from you.

Arlin


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *A Sidetrack and finishing the Tabletop*
> 
> *When the last episode ended* our fearless hero was in a quandary. He had ditched the purpleheart garland in favor of a rope band that he didn't like either and was in search of a way to bring some dark color back into the pale interior of the table top. (OK enough third person already) Anyway the decision was to re-cut the "music" motif, this time in the piece by piece or classic method. That would render four identical copies for my trouble and I could use them on other projects. At the same time I needed to make something nice to show to a couple of local galleries so I used one of the motifs to make a simple tray.
> 
> ...


That is an amazing table. Your marquetry skills are superb… I can't really fathom all the steps that went into this, though someday I'll go back and see if I can figure it all out.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *A Sidetrack and finishing the Tabletop*
> 
> *When the last episode ended* our fearless hero was in a quandary. He had ditched the purpleheart garland in favor of a rope band that he didn't like either and was in search of a way to bring some dark color back into the pale interior of the table top. (OK enough third person already) Anyway the decision was to re-cut the "music" motif, this time in the piece by piece or classic method. That would render four identical copies for my trouble and I could use them on other projects. At the same time I needed to make something nice to show to a couple of local galleries so I used one of the motifs to make a simple tray.
> 
> ...


Fantastic work, Paul.

Makes we miss being in the shop.

Lee


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *A Sidetrack and finishing the Tabletop*
> 
> *When the last episode ended* our fearless hero was in a quandary. He had ditched the purpleheart garland in favor of a rope band that he didn't like either and was in search of a way to bring some dark color back into the pale interior of the table top. (OK enough third person already) Anyway the decision was to re-cut the "music" motif, this time in the piece by piece or classic method. That would render four identical copies for my trouble and I could use them on other projects. At the same time I needed to make something nice to show to a couple of local galleries so I used one of the motifs to make a simple tray.
> 
> ...


Wow Paul your work keeps getting more and more amazing just when I thought your last piece was way beyond perfect in workmanship and design then your next work of art pushes the envelope even higher . Congratulations on another masterpiece .


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *A Sidetrack and finishing the Tabletop*
> 
> *When the last episode ended* our fearless hero was in a quandary. He had ditched the purpleheart garland in favor of a rope band that he didn't like either and was in search of a way to bring some dark color back into the pale interior of the table top. (OK enough third person already) Anyway the decision was to re-cut the "music" motif, this time in the piece by piece or classic method. That would render four identical copies for my trouble and I could use them on other projects. At the same time I needed to make something nice to show to a couple of local galleries so I used one of the motifs to make a simple tray.
> 
> ...


Awesome… Beautiful… WOW…

Thank you for your hard work documenting this…

Wonderful…


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *A Sidetrack and finishing the Tabletop*
> 
> *When the last episode ended* our fearless hero was in a quandary. He had ditched the purpleheart garland in favor of a rope band that he didn't like either and was in search of a way to bring some dark color back into the pale interior of the table top. (OK enough third person already) Anyway the decision was to re-cut the "music" motif, this time in the piece by piece or classic method. That would render four identical copies for my trouble and I could use them on other projects. At the same time I needed to make something nice to show to a couple of local galleries so I used one of the motifs to make a simple tray.
> 
> ...


Great to see the progression of thought that gets you to your destination Paul! Wonderful work.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *A Sidetrack and finishing the Tabletop*
> 
> *When the last episode ended* our fearless hero was in a quandary. He had ditched the purpleheart garland in favor of a rope band that he didn't like either and was in search of a way to bring some dark color back into the pale interior of the table top. (OK enough third person already) Anyway the decision was to re-cut the "music" motif, this time in the piece by piece or classic method. That would render four identical copies for my trouble and I could use them on other projects. At the same time I needed to make something nice to show to a couple of local galleries so I used one of the motifs to make a simple tray.
> 
> ...


YES! That is it! Beautifully done Paul!!!! You nailed it! Thanks for sharing!

Nate


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *A Sidetrack and finishing the Tabletop*
> 
> *When the last episode ended* our fearless hero was in a quandary. He had ditched the purpleheart garland in favor of a rope band that he didn't like either and was in search of a way to bring some dark color back into the pale interior of the table top. (OK enough third person already) Anyway the decision was to re-cut the "music" motif, this time in the piece by piece or classic method. That would render four identical copies for my trouble and I could use them on other projects. At the same time I needed to make something nice to show to a couple of local galleries so I used one of the motifs to make a simple tray.
> 
> ...


Great post Paul, I think that glue up was very cool, I've only tried hide glue a couple times on very small things. I really should experiment a little more with it, it looks like it could come in very handy. There's no reheating Unibond 800 and re clamping LOL!


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *A Sidetrack and finishing the Tabletop*
> 
> *When the last episode ended* our fearless hero was in a quandary. He had ditched the purpleheart garland in favor of a rope band that he didn't like either and was in search of a way to bring some dark color back into the pale interior of the table top. (OK enough third person already) Anyway the decision was to re-cut the "music" motif, this time in the piece by piece or classic method. That would render four identical copies for my trouble and I could use them on other projects. At the same time I needed to make something nice to show to a couple of local galleries so I used one of the motifs to make a simple tray.
> 
> ...


Paul,

Thanks for making this so much fun to read. Thanks too for all the extra work it takes to add in the pictures that make this so clear an explanation. The heated caul is a master stroke. Great idea.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *A Sidetrack and finishing the Tabletop*
> 
> *When the last episode ended* our fearless hero was in a quandary. He had ditched the purpleheart garland in favor of a rope band that he didn't like either and was in search of a way to bring some dark color back into the pale interior of the table top. (OK enough third person already) Anyway the decision was to re-cut the "music" motif, this time in the piece by piece or classic method. That would render four identical copies for my trouble and I could use them on other projects. At the same time I needed to make something nice to show to a couple of local galleries so I used one of the motifs to make a simple tray.
> 
> ...


My HERO!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

shipwright said:


> *A Sidetrack and finishing the Tabletop*
> 
> *When the last episode ended* our fearless hero was in a quandary. He had ditched the purpleheart garland in favor of a rope band that he didn't like either and was in search of a way to bring some dark color back into the pale interior of the table top. (OK enough third person already) Anyway the decision was to re-cut the "music" motif, this time in the piece by piece or classic method. That would render four identical copies for my trouble and I could use them on other projects. At the same time I needed to make something nice to show to a couple of local galleries so I used one of the motifs to make a simple tray.
> 
> ...


Paul: A beautiful creation.

Do you still have any hair left, or is it all pulled out?


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *A Sidetrack and finishing the Tabletop*
> 
> *When the last episode ended* our fearless hero was in a quandary. He had ditched the purpleheart garland in favor of a rope band that he didn't like either and was in search of a way to bring some dark color back into the pale interior of the table top. (OK enough third person already) Anyway the decision was to re-cut the "music" motif, this time in the piece by piece or classic method. That would render four identical copies for my trouble and I could use them on other projects. At the same time I needed to make something nice to show to a couple of local galleries so I used one of the motifs to make a simple tray.
> 
> ...


Paul,

That is quite the big router table! Thanks for taking so much time to carry us through each step. Realizing from your dimensions just how intricate the design is has us even more impressed with your table. It is an heirloom already!

L/W


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *A Sidetrack and finishing the Tabletop*
> 
> *When the last episode ended* our fearless hero was in a quandary. He had ditched the purpleheart garland in favor of a rope band that he didn't like either and was in search of a way to bring some dark color back into the pale interior of the table top. (OK enough third person already) Anyway the decision was to re-cut the "music" motif, this time in the piece by piece or classic method. That would render four identical copies for my trouble and I could use them on other projects. At the same time I needed to make something nice to show to a couple of local galleries so I used one of the motifs to make a simple tray.
> 
> ...


Thanks for he kind words everyone.

*Al*, The heated cauls are a very old trick. They are mentioned among the tools of the marqueteur's workshop in Pierre Ramond's "marquetry", the bible of French marquetry.

*Paul*, Hot hide glue is an acquired taste with a definite learning curve but if you stick with it (yes, I know) the rewards are many and you won't likely go back. I've thought of doing a "Hide glue for beginners" primer if there was interest but for now I'll just get this blog finished..

*Karson*, Yes I have lots of hair left but my brain overheats and sometimes smoke comes out of my ears when I think too hard.

Thanks again


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *A Sidetrack and finishing the Tabletop*
> 
> *When the last episode ended* our fearless hero was in a quandary. He had ditched the purpleheart garland in favor of a rope band that he didn't like either and was in search of a way to bring some dark color back into the pale interior of the table top. (OK enough third person already) Anyway the decision was to re-cut the "music" motif, this time in the piece by piece or classic method. That would render four identical copies for my trouble and I could use them on other projects. At the same time I needed to make something nice to show to a couple of local galleries so I used one of the motifs to make a simple tray.
> 
> ...


Wowser! You are inspiring me. I might have to put marquetry on my skills to learn list. This is just AWESOME!


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *A Sidetrack and finishing the Tabletop*
> 
> *When the last episode ended* our fearless hero was in a quandary. He had ditched the purpleheart garland in favor of a rope band that he didn't like either and was in search of a way to bring some dark color back into the pale interior of the table top. (OK enough third person already) Anyway the decision was to re-cut the "music" motif, this time in the piece by piece or classic method. That would render four identical copies for my trouble and I could use them on other projects. At the same time I needed to make something nice to show to a couple of local galleries so I used one of the motifs to make a simple tray.
> 
> ...


Just amazing and you make it look so easy.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *A Sidetrack and finishing the Tabletop*
> 
> *When the last episode ended* our fearless hero was in a quandary. He had ditched the purpleheart garland in favor of a rope band that he didn't like either and was in search of a way to bring some dark color back into the pale interior of the table top. (OK enough third person already) Anyway the decision was to re-cut the "music" motif, this time in the piece by piece or classic method. That would render four identical copies for my trouble and I could use them on other projects. At the same time I needed to make something nice to show to a couple of local galleries so I used one of the motifs to make a simple tray.
> 
> ...


Beautiful Paul. I thought a darker contrasting medallion would be the thing, but i have to admit you did the right thing with the purpleheart ring instead. It looks just right, as does the whole thing. Well done1


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *A Sidetrack and finishing the Tabletop*
> 
> *When the last episode ended* our fearless hero was in a quandary. He had ditched the purpleheart garland in favor of a rope band that he didn't like either and was in search of a way to bring some dark color back into the pale interior of the table top. (OK enough third person already) Anyway the decision was to re-cut the "music" motif, this time in the piece by piece or classic method. That would render four identical copies for my trouble and I could use them on other projects. At the same time I needed to make something nice to show to a couple of local galleries so I used one of the motifs to make a simple tray.
> 
> ...


Paul, it's coming out fantastic. Can't wait to see that video with the finish going on…


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *A Sidetrack and finishing the Tabletop*
> 
> *When the last episode ended* our fearless hero was in a quandary. He had ditched the purpleheart garland in favor of a rope band that he didn't like either and was in search of a way to bring some dark color back into the pale interior of the table top. (OK enough third person already) Anyway the decision was to re-cut the "music" motif, this time in the piece by piece or classic method. That would render four identical copies for my trouble and I could use them on other projects. At the same time I needed to make something nice to show to a couple of local galleries so I used one of the motifs to make a simple tray.
> 
> ...


Hey Paul,
The light center looks great. Good choice.

I am still an ignorant chicken about hide glue. Any hints you can give would be fun to read.

Steve


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *A Sidetrack and finishing the Tabletop*
> 
> *When the last episode ended* our fearless hero was in a quandary. He had ditched the purpleheart garland in favor of a rope band that he didn't like either and was in search of a way to bring some dark color back into the pale interior of the table top. (OK enough third person already) Anyway the decision was to re-cut the "music" motif, this time in the piece by piece or classic method. That would render four identical copies for my trouble and I could use them on other projects. At the same time I needed to make something nice to show to a couple of local galleries so I used one of the motifs to make a simple tray.
> 
> ...


I'll put it on my list Steve.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *A Sidetrack and finishing the Tabletop*
> 
> *When the last episode ended* our fearless hero was in a quandary. He had ditched the purpleheart garland in favor of a rope band that he didn't like either and was in search of a way to bring some dark color back into the pale interior of the table top. (OK enough third person already) Anyway the decision was to re-cut the "music" motif, this time in the piece by piece or classic method. That would render four identical copies for my trouble and I could use them on other projects. At the same time I needed to make something nice to show to a couple of local galleries so I used one of the motifs to make a simple tray.
> 
> ...


As others have also praised, this design is exquisite, and your workmanship is grand. You mentioned that you ended up with three copies of the musical motifs. I'm guessing because of the Boulle method(?)(the stacked cutting method). But if stack cut, I don't see how you would end up with multiples of the same color wood over and over for the same element(such as the ribbon, or the same yellow flower). Thoroughly confused now.

Although I've not even made it to the point of even buying any hide glue, I too would enjoy reading any more focus you might put toward a blog or such.

Again, well done Paul.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *A Sidetrack and finishing the Tabletop*
> 
> *When the last episode ended* our fearless hero was in a quandary. He had ditched the purpleheart garland in favor of a rope band that he didn't like either and was in search of a way to bring some dark color back into the pale interior of the table top. (OK enough third person already) Anyway the decision was to re-cut the "music" motif, this time in the piece by piece or classic method. That would render four identical copies for my trouble and I could use them on other projects. At the same time I needed to make something nice to show to a couple of local galleries so I used one of the motifs to make a simple tray.
> 
> ...


*Rance*, The blog says I cut them in piece by piece or classic style. Check out the difference.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*The Marqueteur's Nightmare*

*At the end* of the last segment I said that I would do this one on the thing that we who do marquetry, with modern veneers at least, fear most…. sanding through to reveal the substrate. I can show you a picture of what it looks like but there's no way I can tell you what it feels like. Here's what I discovered while very carefully leveling the central medallion of this table with fine sandpaper. I looked at it and said something like "Oh gee whiz, that's really too bad"….. or maybe it was "OH %^&$%%^# !!!", I don't remember.










*I mentioned modern veneer*. The thing is that back in the 17th century, veneer was sawn and was 1/16" or better thick. Now it's peeled and can be as thin as 1/54". Although 1/32" is still common, more and more 1/42" is showing up and thinner is on the way. That's all fine for sheet veneering in big pieces that don't require any leveling and just need a fine sanding before finishing but when you are trying to do complex marquetry with hundreds of tiny pieces it gets very dicey.

*To start with* even if you have some thick veneers, the whole thing will have to be taken down to the level of the thinnest. The slightest unevenness of substrate, tiny wood chip under the marquetry or glue buildup can result in what seems to be garbage bin material. Obviously the modern marquetuer would be well advised to learn some damage control skills early on.

*Here's how* I handled this one. It really helped knowing that I had three back-up motifs. It gave me license to hack away in ways that I may otherwise have been unwilling to try. First I cut pieces of pattern that would cover the areas that were sanded through. There are three ways to handle this.

*The first* is to replace whole pieces, the best if possible. That's what I'm doing here with the leaves.

*The second* is to replace parts and hide the joints by aligning grain and cutting on a grain line like the flute.

*The third*, if you can't do either seamlessly is to create a new piece that separates the piece you have to replace. I couldn't seamlessly replace the burl background here so I added a new leaf that isolated the repair area in the birdseye.










*Removing the pieces* to be replaced is easy because if you moisten and heat hide glue at once it re-liquefies and the piece can be lifted out.









*Next the pattern* bits were attached and oriented on special purpose packets and cut out.










*Then the new pieces* were glued into the holes where the old ones had been removed. Notice how the bit of birdseye burl that needed to be replaced is now an "island" and doesn't touch any other background.










*In the final* leveling I left the new pieces ever so slightly proud of the thinnest of the salvaged marquetry to be sure I didn't sand through again and compound the problem.










*Next I took* the time to complement myself for being so clever and then got back to work. That would be when I noticed another area that needed some attention. The pieces weren't quite level yet and needed just a little more sanding . Then I'd be done…..except the "little more sanding" did this:










*About this time *I realized that the whole piece was likely only a few thou thick so I made the same repairs here and covered the whole piece with two coats of epoxy before anything else could disappear. The epoxy also leveled out the tiny discrepancies I had left in the thinnest areas and now you'd never know.

*Here are a few* more pics that show the second repair. The first shows the area excavated.










*The next shows* the pieces glued in. Some are paper re-inforced on the back and what you are seeing is the paper.










*And the last* one shows the repair complete.










*I'll finish off* with the same shot as I did in the last segment, the epoxy coated and protected finished top.









*I guess the moral* here is "If life gives you thin veneers, make ….patches."

As a side note, I did the mortises and tenons for the leg / apron joints today and got to see the table standing on her legs for the first time…. and if you liked the top, you'll love the legs. I'm just a grinnin' here.

Thanks for dropping by. Next time I'll get back to the build process and give you your first glimpse of those legs …. or at least part of them.

*As always* Comments, critiques and especially questions are always welcome.

Paul


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *The Marqueteur's Nightmare*
> 
> *At the end* of the last segment I said that I would do this one on the thing that we who do marquetry, with modern veneers at least, fear most…. sanding through to reveal the substrate. I can show you a picture of what it looks like but there's no way I can tell you what it feels like. Here's what I discovered while very carefully leveling the central medallion of this table with fine sandpaper. I looked at it and said something like "Oh gee whiz, that's really too bad"….. or maybe it was "OH %^&$%%^# !!!", I don't remember.
> 
> ...


It just keeps getting better & better… astonishing!

Great work!

Thank you!


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *The Marqueteur's Nightmare*
> 
> *At the end* of the last segment I said that I would do this one on the thing that we who do marquetry, with modern veneers at least, fear most…. sanding through to reveal the substrate. I can show you a picture of what it looks like but there's no way I can tell you what it feels like. Here's what I discovered while very carefully leveling the central medallion of this table with fine sandpaper. I looked at it and said something like "Oh gee whiz, that's really too bad"….. or maybe it was "OH %^&$%%^# !!!", I don't remember.
> 
> ...


Just amazing, your repair skills are sky high. It's looking fantastic Paul.


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *The Marqueteur's Nightmare*
> 
> *At the end* of the last segment I said that I would do this one on the thing that we who do marquetry, with modern veneers at least, fear most…. sanding through to reveal the substrate. I can show you a picture of what it looks like but there's no way I can tell you what it feels like. Here's what I discovered while very carefully leveling the central medallion of this table with fine sandpaper. I looked at it and said something like "Oh gee whiz, that's really too bad"….. or maybe it was "OH %^&$%%^# !!!", I don't remember.
> 
> ...


Yes this has happened to me ! It is a feeling no one should have to bear LOL! I have definitely learned to be very careful with that 1/42 veneer.


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *The Marqueteur's Nightmare*
> 
> *At the end* of the last segment I said that I would do this one on the thing that we who do marquetry, with modern veneers at least, fear most…. sanding through to reveal the substrate. I can show you a picture of what it looks like but there's no way I can tell you what it feels like. Here's what I discovered while very carefully leveling the central medallion of this table with fine sandpaper. I looked at it and said something like "Oh gee whiz, that's really too bad"….. or maybe it was "OH %^&$%%^# !!!", I don't remember.
> 
> ...


Oh I forgot, Great job on the repair!!!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *The Marqueteur's Nightmare*
> 
> *At the end* of the last segment I said that I would do this one on the thing that we who do marquetry, with modern veneers at least, fear most…. sanding through to reveal the substrate. I can show you a picture of what it looks like but there's no way I can tell you what it feels like. Here's what I discovered while very carefully leveling the central medallion of this table with fine sandpaper. I looked at it and said something like "Oh gee whiz, that's really too bad"….. or maybe it was "OH %^&$%%^# !!!", I don't remember.
> 
> ...


Repair stories can be the best ones! Nice recovery and good call on the epoxy.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *The Marqueteur's Nightmare*
> 
> *At the end* of the last segment I said that I would do this one on the thing that we who do marquetry, with modern veneers at least, fear most…. sanding through to reveal the substrate. I can show you a picture of what it looks like but there's no way I can tell you what it feels like. Here's what I discovered while very carefully leveling the central medallion of this table with fine sandpaper. I looked at it and said something like "Oh gee whiz, that's really too bad"….. or maybe it was "OH %^&$%%^# !!!", I don't remember.
> 
> ...


Been there, done that…and it never get easier to accept when it happens again.

Looking forward to seeing the table.

Lee


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *The Marqueteur's Nightmare*
> 
> *At the end* of the last segment I said that I would do this one on the thing that we who do marquetry, with modern veneers at least, fear most…. sanding through to reveal the substrate. I can show you a picture of what it looks like but there's no way I can tell you what it feels like. Here's what I discovered while very carefully leveling the central medallion of this table with fine sandpaper. I looked at it and said something like "Oh gee whiz, that's really too bad"….. or maybe it was "OH %^&$%%^# !!!", I don't remember.
> 
> ...


Maybe I missed it, but I didn't catch if you mentioned why you got sand-through on this specific piece. Too much sanding, thick glue, what?

I also don't understand how you can keep from messing up the sand-shading while leveling a piece. Or maybe you used an iron after it was glued in place and leveled?

Lastly, covering with epoxy sounds useful for some of the work I do. So how do you apply it so it will level out. That in itself could be a tutorial.

Paul, no matter how far I am away from ever doing something like this, your description of the process can help us in many situations to get us out of a jam. Thank you very much for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *The Marqueteur's Nightmare*
> 
> *At the end* of the last segment I said that I would do this one on the thing that we who do marquetry, with modern veneers at least, fear most…. sanding through to reveal the substrate. I can show you a picture of what it looks like but there's no way I can tell you what it feels like. Here's what I discovered while very carefully leveling the central medallion of this table with fine sandpaper. I looked at it and said something like "Oh gee whiz, that's really too bad"….. or maybe it was "OH %^&$%%^# !!!", I don't remember.
> 
> ...


Amazing


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *The Marqueteur's Nightmare*
> 
> *At the end* of the last segment I said that I would do this one on the thing that we who do marquetry, with modern veneers at least, fear most…. sanding through to reveal the substrate. I can show you a picture of what it looks like but there's no way I can tell you what it feels like. Here's what I discovered while very carefully leveling the central medallion of this table with fine sandpaper. I looked at it and said something like "Oh gee whiz, that's really too bad"….. or maybe it was "OH %^&$%%^# !!!", I don't remember.
> 
> ...


It's not how good of a craftsman you are but how well you hide your mistakes.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

shipwright said:


> *The Marqueteur's Nightmare*
> 
> *At the end* of the last segment I said that I would do this one on the thing that we who do marquetry, with modern veneers at least, fear most…. sanding through to reveal the substrate. I can show you a picture of what it looks like but there's no way I can tell you what it feels like. Here's what I discovered while very carefully leveling the central medallion of this table with fine sandpaper. I looked at it and said something like "Oh gee whiz, that's really too bad"….. or maybe it was "OH %^&$%%^# !!!", I don't remember.
> 
> ...


Does Aspirin help the headaches, or do you need something stronger?


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *The Marqueteur's Nightmare*
> 
> *At the end* of the last segment I said that I would do this one on the thing that we who do marquetry, with modern veneers at least, fear most…. sanding through to reveal the substrate. I can show you a picture of what it looks like but there's no way I can tell you what it feels like. Here's what I discovered while very carefully leveling the central medallion of this table with fine sandpaper. I looked at it and said something like "Oh gee whiz, that's really too bad"….. or maybe it was "OH %^&$%%^# !!!", I don't remember.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments. Yes se've all done it and we have all learned to cover our tracks. FYI Patrick still buys sawn veneers from Les Fils de J. George in Paris. It is very nice material and still the much thicker cut but be ready to pay about 10x $$ compared to what we're using. For high quality pieces like Patrick and Patrice produce this can be easily justified. For me…..........not just yet.

*Rance* Those problems were the result of a combination of uneven veneer thicknesses and glue buildup caused by them.

Sand shading goes right through the veneer so unlike dye for instance, you don't have to worry about sanding it away.
I used some thinnish layup epoxy designed to penetrate fibreglass cloth. It is water clear and because it is thin it self levels reasonably well but still cures several mils thick. I sanded and re-coated to be sure. It is a System Three product. I could get you the name if you want.

*Karson* When the smoke starts to come out of my ears I pour a little beer in.

Thanks again


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *The Marqueteur's Nightmare*
> 
> *At the end* of the last segment I said that I would do this one on the thing that we who do marquetry, with modern veneers at least, fear most…. sanding through to reveal the substrate. I can show you a picture of what it looks like but there's no way I can tell you what it feels like. Here's what I discovered while very carefully leveling the central medallion of this table with fine sandpaper. I looked at it and said something like "Oh gee whiz, that's really too bad"….. or maybe it was "OH %^&$%%^# !!!", I don't remember.
> 
> ...


that is awesome build ,cant wait to see the legs ,it a pic of art ,just beautiful


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *The Marqueteur's Nightmare*
> 
> *At the end* of the last segment I said that I would do this one on the thing that we who do marquetry, with modern veneers at least, fear most…. sanding through to reveal the substrate. I can show you a picture of what it looks like but there's no way I can tell you what it feels like. Here's what I discovered while very carefully leveling the central medallion of this table with fine sandpaper. I looked at it and said something like "Oh gee whiz, that's really too bad"….. or maybe it was "OH %^&$%%^# !!!", I don't remember.
> 
> ...


Marvellous! No other way to describe it.
Jim


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *The Marqueteur's Nightmare*
> 
> *At the end* of the last segment I said that I would do this one on the thing that we who do marquetry, with modern veneers at least, fear most…. sanding through to reveal the substrate. I can show you a picture of what it looks like but there's no way I can tell you what it feels like. Here's what I discovered while very carefully leveling the central medallion of this table with fine sandpaper. I looked at it and said something like "Oh gee whiz, that's really too bad"….. or maybe it was "OH %^&$%%^# !!!", I don't remember.
> 
> ...


I think I would find this very frustrating and want to put the project away. I admire your tenacity.

Ken


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *The Marqueteur's Nightmare*
> 
> *At the end* of the last segment I said that I would do this one on the thing that we who do marquetry, with modern veneers at least, fear most…. sanding through to reveal the substrate. I can show you a picture of what it looks like but there's no way I can tell you what it feels like. Here's what I discovered while very carefully leveling the central medallion of this table with fine sandpaper. I looked at it and said something like "Oh gee whiz, that's really too bad"….. or maybe it was "OH %^&$%%^# !!!", I don't remember.
> 
> ...


Paul,

Your perseverance is awesome! I know that sicking feeling you get when you run into something like this! You handled it with grace and did not let it beat you! That is awesome! I admire your patience! It really is so encouraging to watch you work!

Nate


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *The Marqueteur's Nightmare*
> 
> *At the end* of the last segment I said that I would do this one on the thing that we who do marquetry, with modern veneers at least, fear most…. sanding through to reveal the substrate. I can show you a picture of what it looks like but there's no way I can tell you what it feels like. Here's what I discovered while very carefully leveling the central medallion of this table with fine sandpaper. I looked at it and said something like "Oh gee whiz, that's really too bad"….. or maybe it was "OH %^&$%%^# !!!", I don't remember.
> 
> ...


That feeling is really nothing anyone wants to have, when you have an oh no moment, I just have to walk
away and think about something else for a while or a week until I figure out the answer and then come back
with the correction. You are way quicker on the cures, and your projects are way better than mine, but thank
you for sharing the ugly and its cures along with the good.


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *The Marqueteur's Nightmare*
> 
> *At the end* of the last segment I said that I would do this one on the thing that we who do marquetry, with modern veneers at least, fear most…. sanding through to reveal the substrate. I can show you a picture of what it looks like but there's no way I can tell you what it feels like. Here's what I discovered while very carefully leveling the central medallion of this table with fine sandpaper. I looked at it and said something like "Oh gee whiz, that's really too bad"….. or maybe it was "OH %^&$%%^# !!!", I don't remember.
> 
> ...


Without a doubt, it's another knock-em-dead-gorgeous piece, Paul. Don't be so hard on your self. As they say, "You're your own worst critic" Ease up a little and enjoy your creation. You have such talent and skill that I can only dream about. I know I couldn't have done it, Paul! LOL


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *The Marqueteur's Nightmare*
> 
> *At the end* of the last segment I said that I would do this one on the thing that we who do marquetry, with modern veneers at least, fear most…. sanding through to reveal the substrate. I can show you a picture of what it looks like but there's no way I can tell you what it feels like. Here's what I discovered while very carefully leveling the central medallion of this table with fine sandpaper. I looked at it and said something like "Oh gee whiz, that's really too bad"….. or maybe it was "OH %^&$%%^# !!!", I don't remember.
> 
> ...


What a nightmare.
But what a repair.
Hope life is sweet.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *The Marqueteur's Nightmare*
> 
> *At the end* of the last segment I said that I would do this one on the thing that we who do marquetry, with modern veneers at least, fear most…. sanding through to reveal the substrate. I can show you a picture of what it looks like but there's no way I can tell you what it feels like. Here's what I discovered while very carefully leveling the central medallion of this table with fine sandpaper. I looked at it and said something like "Oh gee whiz, that's really too bad"….. or maybe it was "OH %^&$%%^# !!!", I don't remember.
> 
> ...


Great work Paul! In my opinion, correcting and repairing is an essential skill for any woodworker. Some are better at it than others, and I would definitely put you in the 'better' or more likely 'best' class Paul.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *The Marqueteur's Nightmare*
> 
> *At the end* of the last segment I said that I would do this one on the thing that we who do marquetry, with modern veneers at least, fear most…. sanding through to reveal the substrate. I can show you a picture of what it looks like but there's no way I can tell you what it feels like. Here's what I discovered while very carefully leveling the central medallion of this table with fine sandpaper. I looked at it and said something like "Oh gee whiz, that's really too bad"….. or maybe it was "OH %^&$%%^# !!!", I don't remember.
> 
> ...


Great work Paul! In my opinion, correcting and repairing is an essential skill for any woodworker. Some are better at it than others, and I would definitely put you in the 'better' or more likely 'best' class Paul.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *The Marqueteur's Nightmare*
> 
> *At the end* of the last segment I said that I would do this one on the thing that we who do marquetry, with modern veneers at least, fear most…. sanding through to reveal the substrate. I can show you a picture of what it looks like but there's no way I can tell you what it feels like. Here's what I discovered while very carefully leveling the central medallion of this table with fine sandpaper. I looked at it and said something like "Oh gee whiz, that's really too bad"….. or maybe it was "OH %^&$%%^# !!!", I don't remember.
> 
> ...


Paul,

You're definitely a craftsman! Most of us can be blessed occasionally with a project (albeit much simpler than any of yours) that comes together and looks good, but not very many can handle glitches as well as you do!

Can't wait to see the legs!

L/W


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *The Marqueteur's Nightmare*
> 
> *At the end* of the last segment I said that I would do this one on the thing that we who do marquetry, with modern veneers at least, fear most…. sanding through to reveal the substrate. I can show you a picture of what it looks like but there's no way I can tell you what it feels like. Here's what I discovered while very carefully leveling the central medallion of this table with fine sandpaper. I looked at it and said something like "Oh gee whiz, that's really too bad"….. or maybe it was "OH %^&$%%^# !!!", I don't remember.
> 
> ...


I am in awe of your skills! Great repair.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Getting the Legs Started.*

*Back in the first* part of this blog I posted this photo and said that the project was going to turn out quite like the "plan". ... but this is a sketch of a leg and just a corner of a table so what goes? Well the answer is that the original idea here was to make a table with really cool legs. The ringed ball idea had just come to me from ??? who knows where but when I sketched it I liked it. Then I added the table and indicated lots of marquetry even on the curved parts.










*So lets have* a look at how the ringed balls came together. First I glued and squared up some Tubi stock and made a pattern for the copy lathe attachment that came with my old ShopSmith 10ER (1950).










*This would produce* balls exactly 1 3/4" diameter with 3/4" spindles on each end.










*The piece* in the lathe here is a bit of yellow cedar that I used as a trial piece.










*This is the *little gauge I used to check the accuracy of the balls and spindles. I left the balls just a hair oversize so the rings could be fitted to a flat surface.










*Next I bored *a 1 3/4" hole in a piece of arbutus with a forstner bit ….










*...and chucked it* on a slightly tapered spindle for turning.










*These were* easy enough to eyeball so I didn't need the copier.










*Back to the* tubi balls. Next job was to mark the position of the rings and sand a little flat surface for the rings to mount on.










*Here's one* with the ring all fitted up. The other is the dyed yellow cedar trial piece.










*And here's the set* of four with a first thought prototype of the leg top.










*That's it for this one*. Sorry I didn't get farther but this was a very critical step in the process for me because it was the central feature around which the project was developed. I really wanted to get it right and it took a bit if time.

Next time I'll finish up with the legs. I promise you'll like them…........I hope.

Comments, critiques and questions…. Of course.

Thanks for looking in

Paul


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Getting the Legs Started.*
> 
> *Back in the first* part of this blog I posted this photo and said that the project was going to turn out quite like the "plan". ... but this is a sketch of a leg and just a corner of a table so what goes? Well the answer is that the original idea here was to make a table with really cool legs. The ringed ball idea had just come to me from ??? who knows where but when I sketched it I liked it. Then I added the table and indicated lots of marquetry even on the curved parts.
> 
> ...


Fa fa fannntastic!!


----------



## peteg (Sep 2, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Getting the Legs Started.*
> 
> *Back in the first* part of this blog I posted this photo and said that the project was going to turn out quite like the "plan". ... but this is a sketch of a leg and just a corner of a table so what goes? Well the answer is that the original idea here was to make a table with really cool legs. The ringed ball idea had just come to me from ??? who knows where but when I sketched it I liked it. Then I added the table and indicated lots of marquetry even on the curved parts.
> 
> ...


Paul, I just love the way you get your head around a project & this, of course, is why you always get it right,: ))
Pete


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Getting the Legs Started.*
> 
> *Back in the first* part of this blog I posted this photo and said that the project was going to turn out quite like the "plan". ... but this is a sketch of a leg and just a corner of a table so what goes? Well the answer is that the original idea here was to make a table with really cool legs. The ringed ball idea had just come to me from ??? who knows where but when I sketched it I liked it. Then I added the table and indicated lots of marquetry even on the curved parts.
> 
> ...


There's some good thinking going on here! Nice job!


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Getting the Legs Started.*
> 
> *Back in the first* part of this blog I posted this photo and said that the project was going to turn out quite like the "plan". ... but this is a sketch of a leg and just a corner of a table so what goes? Well the answer is that the original idea here was to make a table with really cool legs. The ringed ball idea had just come to me from ??? who knows where but when I sketched it I liked it. Then I added the table and indicated lots of marquetry even on the curved parts.
> 
> ...


I like what you're doing here…....... Can't wait to see where it goes from here


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Getting the Legs Started.*
> 
> *Back in the first* part of this blog I posted this photo and said that the project was going to turn out quite like the "plan". ... but this is a sketch of a leg and just a corner of a table so what goes? Well the answer is that the original idea here was to make a table with really cool legs. The ringed ball idea had just come to me from ??? who knows where but when I sketched it I liked it. Then I added the table and indicated lots of marquetry even on the curved parts.
> 
> ...


shipwright this is awesome build and its looking beautiful ,cant wait to see it ,and you defiantly got it right


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Getting the Legs Started.*
> 
> *Back in the first* part of this blog I posted this photo and said that the project was going to turn out quite like the "plan". ... but this is a sketch of a leg and just a corner of a table so what goes? Well the answer is that the original idea here was to make a table with really cool legs. The ringed ball idea had just come to me from ??? who knows where but when I sketched it I liked it. Then I added the table and indicated lots of marquetry even on the curved parts.
> 
> ...


Paul,
The step at which you made the rings is the most outstanding part I've ever seen. Before when I'm on ship, I make washers by drilling holes and clamped them together by a threaded bar… then machine it. But yours… is much simpler because the cutting bit is the one being sharpenned to suit the need. I am thinking that other shape like ogee curves and sine waves can be done easily on your method. 
Thanks for poosting.


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Getting the Legs Started.*
> 
> *Back in the first* part of this blog I posted this photo and said that the project was going to turn out quite like the "plan". ... but this is a sketch of a leg and just a corner of a table so what goes? Well the answer is that the original idea here was to make a table with really cool legs. The ringed ball idea had just come to me from ??? who knows where but when I sketched it I liked it. Then I added the table and indicated lots of marquetry even on the curved parts.
> 
> ...


What you turn out (pun intended) is simply incredible, Paul! I can't wait to see the finished table!


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Getting the Legs Started.*
> 
> *Back in the first* part of this blog I posted this photo and said that the project was going to turn out quite like the "plan". ... but this is a sketch of a leg and just a corner of a table so what goes? Well the answer is that the original idea here was to make a table with really cool legs. The ringed ball idea had just come to me from ??? who knows where but when I sketched it I liked it. Then I added the table and indicated lots of marquetry even on the curved parts.
> 
> ...


Nice work, very interesting. Can't wait to see the next step, thanks for the views.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Getting the Legs Started.*
> 
> *Back in the first* part of this blog I posted this photo and said that the project was going to turn out quite like the "plan". ... but this is a sketch of a leg and just a corner of a table so what goes? Well the answer is that the original idea here was to make a table with really cool legs. The ringed ball idea had just come to me from ??? who knows where but when I sketched it I liked it. Then I added the table and indicated lots of marquetry even on the curved parts.
> 
> ...


Beautiful job making those pieces, Paul! The detail is what makes the final product!
I saw the Shopsmith logo on the board under the Shopsmith. Is that your creation with marketry?..............................Jim


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Getting the Legs Started.*
> 
> *Back in the first* part of this blog I posted this photo and said that the project was going to turn out quite like the "plan". ... but this is a sketch of a leg and just a corner of a table so what goes? Well the answer is that the original idea here was to make a table with really cool legs. The ringed ball idea had just come to me from ??? who knows where but when I sketched it I liked it. Then I added the table and indicated lots of marquetry even on the curved parts.
> 
> ...


Well that is just darn right clever.
I really looks like you are having fun.

Steve


----------



## Gumnut (Jun 29, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Getting the Legs Started.*
> 
> *Back in the first* part of this blog I posted this photo and said that the project was going to turn out quite like the "plan". ... but this is a sketch of a leg and just a corner of a table so what goes? Well the answer is that the original idea here was to make a table with really cool legs. The ringed ball idea had just come to me from ??? who knows where but when I sketched it I liked it. Then I added the table and indicated lots of marquetry even on the curved parts.
> 
> ...


Well that shows dedication or maybe OCD, ummm I will leave that for you to decide.
I can see you have a plan and I imagine you are always thinking of the development and evolving design. 
The style is stunning and the execution is amazing so I am waiting with anticipation for the next steps.

All the best.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Getting the Legs Started.*
> 
> *Back in the first* part of this blog I posted this photo and said that the project was going to turn out quite like the "plan". ... but this is a sketch of a leg and just a corner of a table so what goes? Well the answer is that the original idea here was to make a table with really cool legs. The ringed ball idea had just come to me from ??? who knows where but when I sketched it I liked it. Then I added the table and indicated lots of marquetry even on the curved parts.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments everyone
*Jim*, you can find that bit of router marquetry here.

*Peter*, Stubbornness maybe and OCD…........ yes a little. 
I think that a little OCD is a good thing. I always hope my surgeon and my airline pilot have a touch of it.

Thanks again


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Getting the Legs Started.*
> 
> *Back in the first* part of this blog I posted this photo and said that the project was going to turn out quite like the "plan". ... but this is a sketch of a leg and just a corner of a table so what goes? Well the answer is that the original idea here was to make a table with really cool legs. The ringed ball idea had just come to me from ??? who knows where but when I sketched it I liked it. Then I added the table and indicated lots of marquetry even on the curved parts.
> 
> ...


I too like how you approach a project like this. I know it is just a series of steps, but some folks could get overwhelmed. Like me. Are you still gonna put that bead/trim around the top of the ball? I think it needs it. (but what do I know.  ) It is coming along very nicely. I expect it will be a masterpiece by the time you are finished.


----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Getting the Legs Started.*
> 
> *Back in the first* part of this blog I posted this photo and said that the project was going to turn out quite like the "plan". ... but this is a sketch of a leg and just a corner of a table so what goes? Well the answer is that the original idea here was to make a table with really cool legs. The ringed ball idea had just come to me from ??? who knows where but when I sketched it I liked it. Then I added the table and indicated lots of marquetry even on the curved parts.
> 
> ...


Clever and gorgeous !


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Getting the Legs Started.*
> 
> *Back in the first* part of this blog I posted this photo and said that the project was going to turn out quite like the "plan". ... but this is a sketch of a leg and just a corner of a table so what goes? Well the answer is that the original idea here was to make a table with really cool legs. The ringed ball idea had just come to me from ??? who knows where but when I sketched it I liked it. Then I added the table and indicated lots of marquetry even on the curved parts.
> 
> ...


Nice and logical step by step work. This will be a very unique and inspired piece when finished.


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Getting the Legs Started.*
> 
> *Back in the first* part of this blog I posted this photo and said that the project was going to turn out quite like the "plan". ... but this is a sketch of a leg and just a corner of a table so what goes? Well the answer is that the original idea here was to make a table with really cool legs. The ringed ball idea had just come to me from ??? who knows where but when I sketched it I liked it. Then I added the table and indicated lots of marquetry even on the curved parts.
> 
> ...


Wow! I can't wait for the next post, This is going to be a great table!


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Getting the Legs Started.*
> 
> *Back in the first* part of this blog I posted this photo and said that the project was going to turn out quite like the "plan". ... but this is a sketch of a leg and just a corner of a table so what goes? Well the answer is that the original idea here was to make a table with really cool legs. The ringed ball idea had just come to me from ??? who knows where but when I sketched it I liked it. Then I added the table and indicated lots of marquetry even on the curved parts.
> 
> ...


Paul,

You make complicated look so simple. Keep teaching us!

L/W


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Getting the Legs Started.*
> 
> *Back in the first* part of this blog I posted this photo and said that the project was going to turn out quite like the "plan". ... but this is a sketch of a leg and just a corner of a table so what goes? Well the answer is that the original idea here was to make a table with really cool legs. The ringed ball idea had just come to me from ??? who knows where but when I sketched it I liked it. Then I added the table and indicated lots of marquetry even on the curved parts.
> 
> ...


Thanks again

*Rance*.... You'll just have to wait and see. 
Probably tomorrow.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Oooooh, Nice Legs!*

*Ok, next step* is to get some leg blanks out and prepare them to accept the ringed balls. This was just a matter of dimensioning some big leaf maple of which I have a nice stock and routing half holes on center in all the halves before gluing them up. Here are the pieces all ready to glue up.










*And here they are* all glued up and fitted with the balls to check for fit and alignment.










*In this photo* I'm using my Veritas radius-master to create a high precision curve pattern for the leg detail. This is a very versatile tool. I also use it to heat sand in for shading. You could probably even bake a cake in it.










*The curves were *cut on the bandsaw and tuned up on the top of my stationary belt sander.










*I made up *a spherical sander from the prototype ball to see how a fitted leg / ball joint would look.










*The sander worked* fine but I didn't like the look of the joint. It just didn't look as clean as the one in the sketch. (So there's your answer Rance.)










*Next I moved* on to the leg marquetry. There were to be fourteen separate pieces of marquetry on each leg. (Something like 480 pieces, but who's counting?) As the initial marquetry in the medallion had been a mixture of music and floral themes, I decided to carry both on to the rest of the table.

*These pieces* will go above the ball.



















*The dark on light* ones are by-products and may be used elsewhere, maybe, sometime???










*And these ones *will go below the ball.



















*This is* the glue-up jig for the leg tops.










*And the* veneered tops. At this point the balls are not glued in.










*A lot of hours* later and after a lot of scraper work and lot of sanding I was finally able to glue up the legs. The trick here is to be sure they glue up straight. As far as I can tell this glue-up jig did a pretty good job. I'll know when final assembly happens.










*Sorry there are* no photos with the bottoms of the legs finished but you are as of these next few photos, right up to date with me, at least on the legs. These are a few pics of the glued up, fully veneered legs with a first coat of thinned shellac sprayed on. I think they just may look really nice with that table top.

*The treble clefs* are on the front and back of the table and the bass clefs are on the ends.




























*I apologize for* the length of this segment but if you think this was long you should have been in the shop for the last two weeks. ;-)

You are now up to speed on the legs but I'm still ahead on the table so the next installment will deal with the marquetry for the aprons.

Thanks for dropping in. I hope you enjoyed the ride.

As always comments questions and critiques are welcome and encouraged.

Paul


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Oooooh, Nice Legs!*
> 
> *Ok, next step* is to get some leg blanks out and prepare them to accept the ringed balls. This was just a matter of dimensioning some big leaf maple of which I have a nice stock and routing half holes on center in all the halves before gluing them up. Here are the pieces all ready to glue up.
> 
> ...


*Just Speechless…

Beautiful!

Great work!
*


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Oooooh, Nice Legs!*
> 
> *Ok, next step* is to get some leg blanks out and prepare them to accept the ringed balls. This was just a matter of dimensioning some big leaf maple of which I have a nice stock and routing half holes on center in all the halves before gluing them up. Here are the pieces all ready to glue up.
> 
> ...


Paul, you are absolutely amazing! that is some very fine work and you are doing it so well!
That will be a very expensive piece of art when you are finished!!
Thanks for sharing the process…...................Jim


----------



## cwdance1 (Jun 23, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Oooooh, Nice Legs!*
> 
> *Ok, next step* is to get some leg blanks out and prepare them to accept the ringed balls. This was just a matter of dimensioning some big leaf maple of which I have a nice stock and routing half holes on center in all the halves before gluing them up. Here are the pieces all ready to glue up.
> 
> ...


How do you come up with such cool designs?
I could not even think up something like that let alone build it.
My hat is off for you and I bow down to your craftsmanship.

WOW!!!


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Oooooh, Nice Legs!*
> 
> *Ok, next step* is to get some leg blanks out and prepare them to accept the ringed balls. This was just a matter of dimensioning some big leaf maple of which I have a nice stock and routing half holes on center in all the halves before gluing them up. Here are the pieces all ready to glue up.
> 
> ...


Paul,
Amazing work. The result looks like a solid piece with inlayed clefs and leaves. Also, the ball becomes integral to the wood. How I wish I could do this? The curves on the neck did not affect the flatness of the marquetry… The curvature will tend to compress the leaves inset on the neckline, was the leaves a little bit undersize or specially cut (beveled)? I am trying to make a template for a cylindrical lateral surface and I found that during the glue up, I need to oversize a bit to cater with the curve and angle cut is required… otherwise there will be a gap. Just curious about it because your work above is perfectly fitted. 
Thanks,


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Oooooh, Nice Legs!*
> 
> *Ok, next step* is to get some leg blanks out and prepare them to accept the ringed balls. This was just a matter of dimensioning some big leaf maple of which I have a nice stock and routing half holes on center in all the halves before gluing them up. Here are the pieces all ready to glue up.
> 
> ...


Stunning!

Sorry - that's all I got… Stunning!


----------



## Frankcello (May 17, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Oooooh, Nice Legs!*
> 
> *Ok, next step* is to get some leg blanks out and prepare them to accept the ringed balls. This was just a matter of dimensioning some big leaf maple of which I have a nice stock and routing half holes on center in all the halves before gluing them up. Here are the pieces all ready to glue up.
> 
> ...


Paul, that is soooo inspiring. Wow! Thanks for taking the time to document it. I can't wait to see it all together.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Oooooh, Nice Legs!*
> 
> *Ok, next step* is to get some leg blanks out and prepare them to accept the ringed balls. This was just a matter of dimensioning some big leaf maple of which I have a nice stock and routing half holes on center in all the halves before gluing them up. Here are the pieces all ready to glue up.
> 
> ...


You are just amazing Paul. I really like that high buc radius tool… Man, what I'd give fer one o them… Beee-uuu=teeee-ful legs fer sure. You've got gr8 balls….................on those legs.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Oooooh, Nice Legs!*
> 
> *Ok, next step* is to get some leg blanks out and prepare them to accept the ringed balls. This was just a matter of dimensioning some big leaf maple of which I have a nice stock and routing half holes on center in all the halves before gluing them up. Here are the pieces all ready to glue up.
> 
> ...


just amazing paul…i can imagine the shop time length , and seeing your work is always a treat…this will be added to your already fantastic line of sir paul's furniture line…now that you know how to stay afloat from making boats…your furniture business will do just as well i think…lol….you could even do a line of lucy wares…kitty home on the go…..meow in style…...grizz


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Oooooh, Nice Legs!*
> 
> *Ok, next step* is to get some leg blanks out and prepare them to accept the ringed balls. This was just a matter of dimensioning some big leaf maple of which I have a nice stock and routing half holes on center in all the halves before gluing them up. Here are the pieces all ready to glue up.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys, it is appreciated.

*Bert*, this veneer is very thin and the curvature is not extreme so it isn't a problem. I can see it presenting a problem if you were using shop cut veneer of greater thickness though.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

shipwright said:


> *Oooooh, Nice Legs!*
> 
> *Ok, next step* is to get some leg blanks out and prepare them to accept the ringed balls. This was just a matter of dimensioning some big leaf maple of which I have a nice stock and routing half holes on center in all the halves before gluing them up. Here are the pieces all ready to glue up.
> 
> ...


Paul:

Tongue dripping fluid. Cheeks wet with the eyes pouring forth with liquid, and my heart is skipping a beat because of the dehydration of my body.

You need to be careful of these kind of posts. I feel like a Husky that just ran the Iditarod, My body is just quivering for the final installment.

What design, what execution, a true Master at work.


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Oooooh, Nice Legs!*
> 
> *Ok, next step* is to get some leg blanks out and prepare them to accept the ringed balls. This was just a matter of dimensioning some big leaf maple of which I have a nice stock and routing half holes on center in all the halves before gluing them up. Here are the pieces all ready to glue up.
> 
> ...


Fantastic !!! You have us all on the edge of our seats!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Oooooh, Nice Legs!*
> 
> *Ok, next step* is to get some leg blanks out and prepare them to accept the ringed balls. This was just a matter of dimensioning some big leaf maple of which I have a nice stock and routing half holes on center in all the halves before gluing them up. Here are the pieces all ready to glue up.
> 
> ...


Thanks* Paul* for sharing its stunning build you are doing ,i have picked up a lot with your posting ,you masters at this i would like to thank you and the other masters that take the time to share and inspire us less skillful wood workers thank you


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Oooooh, Nice Legs!*
> 
> *Ok, next step* is to get some leg blanks out and prepare them to accept the ringed balls. This was just a matter of dimensioning some big leaf maple of which I have a nice stock and routing half holes on center in all the halves before gluing them up. Here are the pieces all ready to glue up.
> 
> ...


Unglaublich! Incroyable! Incredible! Thanks Paul, for continuing the fantastic story about Marie's Table and the wonderful work you are doing. I am really impressed by your abilities and talent. These legs are beautiful, the marquetry, incredible, and the design impeccable. Can't wait to see where this goes.


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Oooooh, Nice Legs!*
> 
> *Ok, next step* is to get some leg blanks out and prepare them to accept the ringed balls. This was just a matter of dimensioning some big leaf maple of which I have a nice stock and routing half holes on center in all the halves before gluing them up. Here are the pieces all ready to glue up.
> 
> ...


Wow! Your work is fantastic so far. When it is finished, it needs to be displayed in a museum somewhere.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Oooooh, Nice Legs!*
> 
> *Ok, next step* is to get some leg blanks out and prepare them to accept the ringed balls. This was just a matter of dimensioning some big leaf maple of which I have a nice stock and routing half holes on center in all the halves before gluing them up. Here are the pieces all ready to glue up.
> 
> ...


Those legs are a match for the perfect top you created! You exist in a whole different dimension than the rest of us mortals. I remain in awe of your skill and artistry. No worries about me copying this one!


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Oooooh, Nice Legs!*
> 
> *Ok, next step* is to get some leg blanks out and prepare them to accept the ringed balls. This was just a matter of dimensioning some big leaf maple of which I have a nice stock and routing half holes on center in all the halves before gluing them up. Here are the pieces all ready to glue up.
> 
> ...


Absolutely stunning! YOU, sir, are a Master!


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Oooooh, Nice Legs!*
> 
> *Ok, next step* is to get some leg blanks out and prepare them to accept the ringed balls. This was just a matter of dimensioning some big leaf maple of which I have a nice stock and routing half holes on center in all the halves before gluing them up. Here are the pieces all ready to glue up.
> 
> ...


WOW!


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Oooooh, Nice Legs!*
> 
> *Ok, next step* is to get some leg blanks out and prepare them to accept the ringed balls. This was just a matter of dimensioning some big leaf maple of which I have a nice stock and routing half holes on center in all the halves before gluing them up. Here are the pieces all ready to glue up.
> 
> ...


Firehouse has nailed it for me!


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Oooooh, Nice Legs!*
> 
> *Ok, next step* is to get some leg blanks out and prepare them to accept the ringed balls. This was just a matter of dimensioning some big leaf maple of which I have a nice stock and routing half holes on center in all the halves before gluing them up. Here are the pieces all ready to glue up.
> 
> ...


I've said it before, a Michaelangelo or a Davinci in the making! I truly admire your skills and craftsmanship!


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Oooooh, Nice Legs!*
> 
> *Ok, next step* is to get some leg blanks out and prepare them to accept the ringed balls. This was just a matter of dimensioning some big leaf maple of which I have a nice stock and routing half holes on center in all the halves before gluing them up. Here are the pieces all ready to glue up.
> 
> ...


Your work is inspiring Paul. Very nice of you to bring us along on your journey. A nice cheat with routing the holes. Forget the marquetry, I'd have difficulty just gluing the legs together and not smearing the glue all over and dealing with any squeeze-out. Very nice work on all I've seen. Marie will be very blessed with this table.

PS: I'm assuming that you didn't actually do these legs in the last 48 hours. Surely you are just catching up with posting from work you've completed over the last week or so.


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Oooooh, Nice Legs!*
> 
> *Ok, next step* is to get some leg blanks out and prepare them to accept the ringed balls. This was just a matter of dimensioning some big leaf maple of which I have a nice stock and routing half holes on center in all the halves before gluing them up. Here are the pieces all ready to glue up.
> 
> ...


Paul this is turning out to be a great blog…and of course a wonderful journey you are taking us on.

I like how you executed the design and kept it very true to the original sketch. I don't know where you come up with the ideas, but the design is truly unique and the execution flawless.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Oooooh, Nice Legs!*
> 
> *Ok, next step* is to get some leg blanks out and prepare them to accept the ringed balls. This was just a matter of dimensioning some big leaf maple of which I have a nice stock and routing half holes on center in all the halves before gluing them up. Here are the pieces all ready to glue up.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone again
*Rance*, I have an admission to make about Marie. She won't actually be receiving the table as she's been dead for a couple of hundred years. I just like to think that she might have approved of it. She and her husband Louis XVI did have a penchant for this sort of thing.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Oooooh, Nice Legs!*
> 
> *Ok, next step* is to get some leg blanks out and prepare them to accept the ringed balls. This was just a matter of dimensioning some big leaf maple of which I have a nice stock and routing half holes on center in all the halves before gluing them up. Here are the pieces all ready to glue up.
> 
> ...


Paul, every detail is just amazing. To see this come together from the chevalet beginnings has been a joy. Now that I have a garage I hope to make a chevalet. Again, amazing.


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Oooooh, Nice Legs!*
> 
> *Ok, next step* is to get some leg blanks out and prepare them to accept the ringed balls. This was just a matter of dimensioning some big leaf maple of which I have a nice stock and routing half holes on center in all the halves before gluing them up. Here are the pieces all ready to glue up.
> 
> ...


Paul, this series has been an entertaining, informative, and enjoyable read. I like the persona you have adopted to tell this story. What wonderful workmanship you have shared with us. Thanks for going to all the trouble to take us along with you.

By the way, beware of Madam DeFarge lurking and knitting…she will not approve of this.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Oooooh, Nice Legs!*
> 
> *Ok, next step* is to get some leg blanks out and prepare them to accept the ringed balls. This was just a matter of dimensioning some big leaf maple of which I have a nice stock and routing half holes on center in all the halves before gluing them up. Here are the pieces all ready to glue up.
> 
> ...


Paul,

Now that I know that "Marie" is dead, I am in the process of changing my name to Marie so that I might acquire this table!

Each update gets more exciting (even if we have to wait forever for this lousy dial-up to load your blog). Even though we can hardly wait to see the finished piece, we really don't want this journey to end!

L/W


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Oooooh, Nice Legs!*
> 
> *Ok, next step* is to get some leg blanks out and prepare them to accept the ringed balls. This was just a matter of dimensioning some big leaf maple of which I have a nice stock and routing half holes on center in all the halves before gluing them up. Here are the pieces all ready to glue up.
> 
> ...


Amazing paul, what a work this is, what a enormous number of hours that goes into this.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Oooooh, Nice Legs!*
> 
> *Ok, next step* is to get some leg blanks out and prepare them to accept the ringed balls. This was just a matter of dimensioning some big leaf maple of which I have a nice stock and routing half holes on center in all the halves before gluing them up. Here are the pieces all ready to glue up.
> 
> ...


Paul,

This is amazing! Thanks for posting! Truly stunning work!

Nate


----------



## ruddy (May 9, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Oooooh, Nice Legs!*
> 
> *Ok, next step* is to get some leg blanks out and prepare them to accept the ringed balls. This was just a matter of dimensioning some big leaf maple of which I have a nice stock and routing half holes on center in all the halves before gluing them up. Here are the pieces all ready to glue up.
> 
> ...


Thank you Paul…..exceptional.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Oooooh, Nice Legs!*
> 
> *Ok, next step* is to get some leg blanks out and prepare them to accept the ringed balls. This was just a matter of dimensioning some big leaf maple of which I have a nice stock and routing half holes on center in all the halves before gluing them up. Here are the pieces all ready to glue up.
> 
> ...


Hey Paul,
Wow. What a treat it is for us to watch this come together. I am just stunned. I hope that you are as amazed as we are.

Steve


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Oooooh, Nice Legs!*
> 
> *Ok, next step* is to get some leg blanks out and prepare them to accept the ringed balls. This was just a matter of dimensioning some big leaf maple of which I have a nice stock and routing half holes on center in all the halves before gluing them up. Here are the pieces all ready to glue up.
> 
> ...


That is incredible craftsmanship. This could easily be in a museum. Enjoy reading all your updates. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Oooooh, Nice Legs!*
> 
> *Ok, next step* is to get some leg blanks out and prepare them to accept the ringed balls. This was just a matter of dimensioning some big leaf maple of which I have a nice stock and routing half holes on center in all the halves before gluing them up. Here are the pieces all ready to glue up.
> 
> ...


DUDE nice legs! Even though they have balls…


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Oooooh, Nice Legs!*
> 
> *Ok, next step* is to get some leg blanks out and prepare them to accept the ringed balls. This was just a matter of dimensioning some big leaf maple of which I have a nice stock and routing half holes on center in all the halves before gluing them up. Here are the pieces all ready to glue up.
> 
> ...


I'm not only amazed at the fantastic results you get Paul, but also with the ingenious ways you do it!


----------



## followyourheart (Feb 3, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Oooooh, Nice Legs!*
> 
> *Ok, next step* is to get some leg blanks out and prepare them to accept the ringed balls. This was just a matter of dimensioning some big leaf maple of which I have a nice stock and routing half holes on center in all the halves before gluing them up. Here are the pieces all ready to glue up.
> 
> ...


Fabulous work!!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Pretty Apron to go with the Nice Legs*

*I guess we* all probably agree that what this table needs to sharpen it up is a little more marquetry, right? Ok, so lets get working on the aprons.

*The first job* is to make a "frisage", a geometrically arranged background for the marquetry. For this table I've decided upon a "chevron" match of macassar ebony. The tricky part is that I will be cutting the holes for the central pieces of the motif in two back to back halves and then cutting the inlay pieces separately (classic style) from an identical pattern. To do this and maintain the match in the frisage takes a little planning.

*In the first* photo I have made the chevron match and taped it on the back side and then folded it in half. The photo shows the packet being made up with this fold set back from the its edge by exactly the amount that the paper pattern overruns center of the motif. I could line it up exactly with the edge but then I'd have my packet coming apart when I cut the center pieces out. The fold must end up exactly on the centerline. This is really critical.










*Now, with the bottom* layer of the folded background taped down to the backer I can carefully lower the top and tape it down as well.










*Here is the packet* all made up. It includes the backgrounds, one for the front apron and one for the back and four layers of green poplar for the main part of the pattern. I put a little stick in tight against the fold as a backup check for aligning the pattern. It is really important to mark all the sides and grain directions on these packets when you make them up. Once the "wasters" are on there is no way to tell which way is up.










*The final step* is to attach the pattern with spray adhesive. Again that alignment is really critical.










*This photo* will better explain why I set the fold back from the edge. I have cut the two halves of the central element and although the backgrounds are fully cut, the packet is not compromised by the end being open. (Is that at all clear?)










*With all that *now out of the way I can go ahead and cut the motif, removing the poplar pieces as I go. The scotch tape on the top of the packet is to prevent some of the fragile bits of background from catching on the chevalet jaws.










*Here is the moment* of truth. The packet has been taken apart and the backgrounds opened up. It looks like I've nailed it on the line up. In actual fact my hole is very slightly smaller than the pattern so when I cut the pieces to go in these centerline holes, I always stayed to the centerline side of the line. That worked fine.










*Here is the* assembled motif with the poplar parts from the packet and the center parts and yellow flowers cut separately. Half of this layout is showing the backing paper because half of the pieces in the packet were cut upside down. If I had been on my toes two of the green layers would have been placed in the packet with their paper side down instead of up.










*There's no need* to go through all the steps again but suffice to say, there are end aprons as well as front and back. Again the two themes of music and floral have been carried to the aprons.










*Well, that's about it* for the marquetry part. There is a little cabinetmaker stuff and some finishing left to go but yes, there does appear to be a light at the end of this tunnel ….. and it may not even be a train.

Next time assembly and scrollwork on the aprons and maybe a sneak peak at some sub assemblies.

Thanks for looking in.

As always ….you know.

Paul


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Pretty Apron to go with the Nice Legs*
> 
> *I guess we* all probably agree that what this table needs to sharpen it up is a little more marquetry, right? Ok, so lets get working on the aprons.
> 
> ...


Another very interesting post Paul, looks like its really getting close. Your doing a fantastic job!


----------



## brevort (Jan 12, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Pretty Apron to go with the Nice Legs*
> 
> *I guess we* all probably agree that what this table needs to sharpen it up is a little more marquetry, right? Ok, so lets get working on the aprons.
> 
> ...


I have been enjoying this project….. I have not been posting comments till now. You are not only a talented wood worker, but also have an eye for art. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

shipwright said:


> *Pretty Apron to go with the Nice Legs*
> 
> *I guess we* all probably agree that what this table needs to sharpen it up is a little more marquetry, right? Ok, so lets get working on the aprons.
> 
> ...


Paul:

Great tips and lots to learn.


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Pretty Apron to go with the Nice Legs*
> 
> *I guess we* all probably agree that what this table needs to sharpen it up is a little more marquetry, right? Ok, so lets get working on the aprons.
> 
> ...


To watch your work just astounds me! Thanks so much for all the time and afford you have put into sharing this with us.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Pretty Apron to go with the Nice Legs*
> 
> *I guess we* all probably agree that what this table needs to sharpen it up is a little more marquetry, right? Ok, so lets get working on the aprons.
> 
> ...


You're still doing it…

Great stuff!

Thank you!


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Pretty Apron to go with the Nice Legs*
> 
> *I guess we* all probably agree that what this table needs to sharpen it up is a little more marquetry, right? Ok, so lets get working on the aprons.
> 
> ...


Lovely work to see how you get along with your chevalet. A knife will do it but the result will not be the same as what you have done. Looks to me that you are only cutting cloth. You make it so easy. Looking forward to the finish one so that Marie will not be anxious anymore… LOL. Keep it going.
Good Luck,


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Pretty Apron to go with the Nice Legs*
> 
> *I guess we* all probably agree that what this table needs to sharpen it up is a little more marquetry, right? Ok, so lets get working on the aprons.
> 
> ...


Paul, I'm in an airport right now itching to see it all come together. I will be waiting with bated breath…


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Pretty Apron to go with the Nice Legs*
> 
> *I guess we* all probably agree that what this table needs to sharpen it up is a little more marquetry, right? Ok, so lets get working on the aprons.
> 
> ...


Paul. you are extremely good at what you do. Your posts are very poignant and thought provoking. What an amazing gift you have. I look forward to learning more from you. What an inspiration. Thank you for posting this project.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Pretty Apron to go with the Nice Legs*
> 
> *I guess we* all probably agree that what this table needs to sharpen it up is a little more marquetry, right? Ok, so lets get working on the aprons.
> 
> ...


and gee Paul, i thought you were really going to show us something today…you must have had the golf game on your mind…LOL….well i don't think i could even come close to the accuracy you have always done on your cutting, and you did for sure nail it…a big applause Paul…thanks for sharing this journey…i usually cant wait to see the finished piece, but this time, im loving each installment, well as my goody for today, i just came home with 3/4 load of wild cherry from the sawyer….....and my oh my…..there is some crotch in there that would make the best wood worker giggle….....pictures of this score will be soon…goodnight…


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Pretty Apron to go with the Nice Legs*
> 
> *I guess we* all probably agree that what this table needs to sharpen it up is a little more marquetry, right? Ok, so lets get working on the aprons.
> 
> ...


Paul,

Each episode gets more intense. Will there be a sequel? You've put so much into this incredible table that we fear withdrawals. We are also learning a great deal-especially learning how incompetent we are in comparison!

L/W


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Pretty Apron to go with the Nice Legs*
> 
> *I guess we* all probably agree that what this table needs to sharpen it up is a little more marquetry, right? Ok, so lets get working on the aprons.
> 
> ...


Paul, without a doubt, you have the patience of a saint, the steady hands of a surgeon and the talent Angelo ! ! ! ! !


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Pretty Apron to go with the Nice Legs*
> 
> *I guess we* all probably agree that what this table needs to sharpen it up is a little more marquetry, right? Ok, so lets get working on the aprons.
> 
> ...


Great work, I'm very interested in watching the progress of you project.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Pretty Apron to go with the Nice Legs*
> 
> *I guess we* all probably agree that what this table needs to sharpen it up is a little more marquetry, right? Ok, so lets get working on the aprons.
> 
> ...


im just in awe at the skill you have, its going to be stunning


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Pretty Apron to go with the Nice Legs*
> 
> *I guess we* all probably agree that what this table needs to sharpen it up is a little more marquetry, right? Ok, so lets get working on the aprons.
> 
> ...


Paul,

I love the final photo! You did outstanding work again!

Question? Are you using the boulle cutting technique?

Nate


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Pretty Apron to go with the Nice Legs*
> 
> *I guess we* all probably agree that what this table needs to sharpen it up is a little more marquetry, right? Ok, so lets get working on the aprons.
> 
> ...


Incredible cutting on the pattern Paul. Looks just perfect to me. Looking forward to seeing the whole thing put together.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Pretty Apron to go with the Nice Legs*
> 
> *I guess we* all probably agree that what this table needs to sharpen it up is a little more marquetry, right? Ok, so lets get working on the aprons.
> 
> ...


Geez…you're not done this yet? LOL

You are doing a masterful job, Paul.

You are a very talented and patient guy! I say patient, as no one could do this without a large portion of it.

Lee


----------



## Triumph1 (Dec 20, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Pretty Apron to go with the Nice Legs*
> 
> *I guess we* all probably agree that what this table needs to sharpen it up is a little more marquetry, right? Ok, so lets get working on the aprons.
> 
> ...


Paul, your skill at this is just amazing and inspiring. Most of the marquetry I have seen of this level has been done with a laser so watching someone do it by hand has been a real learning experience. Thank you for taking us along in the process.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Pretty Apron to go with the Nice Legs*
> 
> *I guess we* all probably agree that what this table needs to sharpen it up is a little more marquetry, right? Ok, so lets get working on the aprons.
> 
> ...


You are a master-marquetrist…........ is that a word


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Pretty Apron to go with the Nice Legs*
> 
> *I guess we* all probably agree that what this table needs to sharpen it up is a little more marquetry, right? Ok, so lets get working on the aprons.
> 
> ...


Great artistry, Paul, You must have eternal patience!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..............Jim


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Pretty Apron to go with the Nice Legs*
> 
> *I guess we* all probably agree that what this table needs to sharpen it up is a little more marquetry, right? Ok, so lets get working on the aprons.
> 
> ...


What amazes me the most is the fragility of all these pieces. Oh, and the accuracy of how they fit together. I know you showed a video of you using your chevelet(sp?) but it was a very wide angle shot. If you ever got the extra time I would be interested in seeing a very close-up shot of you using it in cutting one of these fragile pieces. Something similar to what Scrollgirl showed, a very close up shot. I can't imagine you having the spare time though.

I can't tell from the photo but does the birdseye compete with the notes. It could look great or could look bad. I'm guessing your is a nice balance.

"frisage"? I think you are just making up words now. 

Thank you for sharing your journey with this piece. It is exquisite.

PS: Due to energy costs, the light at the end of the tunnel has been switched off. In your case I don't think you are seeing a train though.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Pretty Apron to go with the Nice Legs*
> 
> *I guess we* all probably agree that what this table needs to sharpen it up is a little more marquetry, right? Ok, so lets get working on the aprons.
> 
> ...


Thanks you all for your interest and your kind words

*Nate*, I'm using a combination of techniques. On these pieces I'm cutting four parts (left front, right front, left back, right back) so I can't do a true Boulle packet in four veneers without going 16 layers. Also I would end up with the center elements split in two pieces like the background. So the leaves and vines are in the packet and therefore cut Boulle style but the center elements and flowers are cut classic style afterwards.

*Rance*, No, the birdseye actually seems to give the scroll a kind of aged texture that looks kind of cool. Sorry about "frisage" it's a french term from Pierre Ramond's books.

Thanks again


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Pretty Apron to go with the Nice Legs*
> 
> *I guess we* all probably agree that what this table needs to sharpen it up is a little more marquetry, right? Ok, so lets get working on the aprons.
> 
> ...


Paul,

Thanks so much for the information! Seriously keep up the amazing work! I cannot convey how exciting and inspiring your work is!

Nate


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Finishing up the Aprons.*

*There will be a little flashback* in time here as some of this was done before the legs were finished up. Anyway I will just throw in a few photos of some of the joinery involved without going into much detail.

*Roughing out *the mortises.










*And the tenons*.










*I like to leave* the tenons a little big and final fit while cleaning the mortises.










*Looks good*.










*I glued a strip* on the tops of the apron pieces after fitting to locate the table frame inside the recess in the bottom of the table top. This keeps everything square and evenly spaced automatically and gives some mechanical interlock to the frame to top joint.










*This one shows* the aprons in place, locked into the table top. I added the piece of tubi that came out of the rebate in the top of the tabletop frame to the inside of the bottom recess. This creates the correct spacing for the aprons underneath.










*After adding a little *more maple to the bottoms of the aprons I pressed the marquetry onto the faces










*And hammer veneered* mahogany on the backs. As it turns out I discovered that a paint scraper with it's blade ground smooth makes the best veneer hammer I've yet made…. and the easiest.










*Next job was* one I had been dreading. I have a lot of respect for the great scrollers on LJ's… I'm just not one of them. This tool was the one that caused me to build my chevalet(s).










*Since I did promise* some sub-assembly shots, here are a couple.



















*As of these photos* you are only a day or two behind where I am at present. Remaining to be done are the stretchers and some sort of edge treatment for the bottoms of the scrolled edges. Along with the stretchers will come some shop made tubi veneer on the leg "toes". Of course there is also final glue-up and lots of finishing.

*This means the* blogs will "blog down" a little now. I may do one more before I post the project but I don't want to let the whole cat out of the bag in advance.

Thanks for looking in and as always please ask questions and comment if you wish.

Paul


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing up the Aprons.*
> 
> *There will be a little flashback* in time here as some of this was done before the legs were finished up. Anyway I will just throw in a few photos of some of the joinery involved without going into much detail.
> 
> ...


What tune do these notes represent? Beautiful work. Still reminds me of some of the work in the Getty Center near you.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing up the Aprons.*
> 
> *There will be a little flashback* in time here as some of this was done before the legs were finished up. Anyway I will just throw in a few photos of some of the joinery involved without going into much detail.
> 
> ...


We're going to have start calling you WonderMan!

You're such a Wonder… doing so wonderful things!

Thank you!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing up the Aprons.*
> 
> *There will be a little flashback* in time here as some of this was done before the legs were finished up. Anyway I will just throw in a few photos of some of the joinery involved without going into much detail.
> 
> ...


I think you are superman, not shipwright…


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing up the Aprons.*
> 
> *There will be a little flashback* in time here as some of this was done before the legs were finished up. Anyway I will just throw in a few photos of some of the joinery involved without going into much detail.
> 
> ...


*Al*, since you ask. I thought long and hard about making the notes actually be a tune but in fact most real music isn't that visually pleasing so this is a bit of artistic license.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing up the Aprons.*
> 
> *There will be a little flashback* in time here as some of this was done before the legs were finished up. Anyway I will just throw in a few photos of some of the joinery involved without going into much detail.
> 
> ...


i dont know Paul, ''Tip Toe Through the tulips " might have been just the tune needed here…but things are coming along really nice, so where will this new piece call home, living room, bedroom, den…....or it really should find home in the Smithsonian institute…now i can say i cant wait to see the finished piece…..but im still enjoying the ride…


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing up the Aprons.*
> 
> *There will be a little flashback* in time here as some of this was done before the legs were finished up. Anyway I will just throw in a few photos of some of the joinery involved without going into much detail.
> 
> ...


That is coming a long very nicely!! .................Jim


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing up the Aprons.*
> 
> *There will be a little flashback* in time here as some of this was done before the legs were finished up. Anyway I will just throw in a few photos of some of the joinery involved without going into much detail.
> 
> ...


amazing masterful build, now i know why you have such a beautiful boat that you built


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing up the Aprons.*
> 
> *There will be a little flashback* in time here as some of this was done before the legs were finished up. Anyway I will just throw in a few photos of some of the joinery involved without going into much detail.
> 
> ...


Paul, it's coming along nicely and rally is a thing of beauty


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing up the Aprons.*
> 
> *There will be a little flashback* in time here as some of this was done before the legs were finished up. Anyway I will just throw in a few photos of some of the joinery involved without going into much detail.
> 
> ...


Paul,

Great looking work.

That looks like some pretty skilled control on the scroll saw to me.

What kind of saw is it?

Lee


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing up the Aprons.*
> 
> *There will be a little flashback* in time here as some of this was done before the legs were finished up. Anyway I will just throw in a few photos of some of the joinery involved without going into much detail.
> 
> ...


Almost there! They are looking great.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing up the Aprons.*
> 
> *There will be a little flashback* in time here as some of this was done before the legs were finished up. Anyway I will just throw in a few photos of some of the joinery involved without going into much detail.
> 
> ...


Looks better all the time Paul. I am equally impressed with both your woodworking skills and your artistic talent. This table is turning into quite a masterpiece, and we are learning some good tricks at the same time!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing up the Aprons.*
> 
> *There will be a little flashback* in time here as some of this was done before the legs were finished up. Anyway I will just throw in a few photos of some of the joinery involved without going into much detail.
> 
> ...


THanks all

*Lee* it's a DeWalt.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing up the Aprons.*
> 
> *There will be a little flashback* in time here as some of this was done before the legs were finished up. Anyway I will just throw in a few photos of some of the joinery involved without going into much detail.
> 
> ...


You know, I bought a real nice hawk scrool saw a while back just for this tyoe of work, but have very rarely used it.

Maybe after I retire.

Lee


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing up the Aprons.*
> 
> *There will be a little flashback* in time here as some of this was done before the legs were finished up. Anyway I will just throw in a few photos of some of the joinery involved without going into much detail.
> 
> ...


Your have an amazing artistic eye!!!

Nate


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing up the Aprons.*
> 
> *There will be a little flashback* in time here as some of this was done before the legs were finished up. Anyway I will just throw in a few photos of some of the joinery involved without going into much detail.
> 
> ...


Looking excellent already. The mortice and tennon joint on arbor and leg caught my attention. That is where I am always puzzled whether to miter the tenons or not. In your case, it is just flush. I admire your accuracy in this project. Pre-assembly and piece by piece constructions.
Thanks,


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing up the Aprons.*
> 
> *There will be a little flashback* in time here as some of this was done before the legs were finished up. Anyway I will just throw in a few photos of some of the joinery involved without going into much detail.
> 
> ...


*Bert*, The tenons are actually mitered but just to clear each other. There's no attempt to make a glue joint of them.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*A Couple of Chevalet Videos.*

*A couple of segments* back Rance asked in a comment if I could do a close up of the chevalet making a cut.

*I gave it a try* today. This is the best I can do with my cheap camera and my cheap tripod but it actually shows the cut reasonably well. The cut itself is not very good because the camera was in my line of sight and in my way. Also I normally cut further down in the vee of the jaws but the camera couldn't see in there so I'm cutting a little higher.

*CAUTION: BORING !!* unless you are interested.






*The second one* is from a little further away to give better context.

*CAUTION: EVEN MORE BORING !!* unless you're interested.






*Sorry about the quality*. Hope this will do Rance.

Paul


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *A Couple of Chevalet Videos.*
> 
> *A couple of segments* back Rance asked in a comment if I could do a close up of the chevalet making a cut.
> 
> ...


That was very interesting…

The first time I've seen that thing in action…

COOL operation…

Thank you.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

shipwright said:


> *A Couple of Chevalet Videos.*
> 
> *A couple of segments* back Rance asked in a comment if I could do a close up of the chevalet making a cut.
> 
> ...


Paul: That was a great demo of the tool. Now a question. What are the particulars on the blade that you are using. The size, the length and the number of teeth.

Is it a jewelers blade?


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *A Couple of Chevalet Videos.*
> 
> *A couple of segments* back Rance asked in a comment if I could do a close up of the chevalet making a cut.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a delicate task. You've got some patience fer sure. That saw is awesome.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *A Couple of Chevalet Videos.*
> 
> *A couple of segments* back Rance asked in a comment if I could do a close up of the chevalet making a cut.
> 
> ...


Me to! Have you discussed this nifty saw anywhere? Nice flow and the ergonomics of the cutting is great! I was thinking a Dewalt saw. LOL! Expound on the virtues of this tool please!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *A Couple of Chevalet Videos.*
> 
> *A couple of segments* back Rance asked in a comment if I could do a close up of the chevalet making a cut.
> 
> ...


Thats a really fine blade.


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *A Couple of Chevalet Videos.*
> 
> *A couple of segments* back Rance asked in a comment if I could do a close up of the chevalet making a cut.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the video, very informative, a picture is worth a thousand words. I also wonder what size of blade do you use ?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *A Couple of Chevalet Videos.*
> 
> *A couple of segments* back Rance asked in a comment if I could do a close up of the chevalet making a cut.
> 
> ...


Is the blade supporting the workpiece during the operation?
... or are you holding in place?


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *A Couple of Chevalet Videos.*
> 
> *A couple of segments* back Rance asked in a comment if I could do a close up of the chevalet making a cut.
> 
> ...


I use 2/0 jeweler's blades 7 1/4" and 7 1/2 " long. They are 30 tpi and 60 tpi. The latter are very slow and only get used rarely. These are german blades and I buy them by the gross from Patrick Edwards at ASFM.

*Cal*, you can read all about my chevalets in my project posts here and here.

*Joe*, check the project links above for descriptions but to answer your immediate question, I am manipulating the packet with my left hand as I saw with my right. My feet are operating the jaws that clamp the packet.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *A Couple of Chevalet Videos.*
> 
> *A couple of segments* back Rance asked in a comment if I could do a close up of the chevalet making a cut.
> 
> ...


thanks Paul not boring at all ,i had some questions but Joe ,rance and karson asked them , going to try this one day thanks again for taking the time to share


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *A Couple of Chevalet Videos.*
> 
> *A couple of segments* back Rance asked in a comment if I could do a close up of the chevalet making a cut.
> 
> ...


Paul, very nice technique…I can just hear Patrick in the background-- "Smooth Strokes!". Well done. I believe this is the most comprehensive demonstration video anyone has posted on web of how a chevalet is operated.

You never know, this could go viral on Youtube and you will be even more famous


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *A Couple of Chevalet Videos.*
> 
> *A couple of segments* back Rance asked in a comment if I could do a close up of the chevalet making a cut.
> 
> ...


Paul, thank you for fulfilling my personal request. It showed me exactly what I was looking for. I'm not sure if I could get the hang of the foot pressure, but I think I could handle the hand movements. The whole thing fascinates me.

One thing I did do on my son's Lighthouse project was to adjust the speed of my scrollsaw down lower than I've ever done(or seen anyone else do, for that matter). Scarilly close to the speed that you were using on your chevalet. I think you have an advantage with the longer blades as well as having more TPI. There are so many similarities between the two, but definitely different machines, and purposes.

This all makes me wonder if there are table-top versions of a chevalet.

All very fascinating. Thanks again Paul for taking the time for this. I really do appreciate it.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *A Couple of Chevalet Videos.*
> 
> *A couple of segments* back Rance asked in a comment if I could do a close up of the chevalet making a cut.
> 
> ...


*Rance*, If you can find a copy or online version of American Woodworking, June 1996 There is an article starting on page 62 written by Patrick that gives all the dimensions and construction details for a benchtop model chevalet. If you can't find it PM me.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *A Couple of Chevalet Videos.*
> 
> *A couple of segments* back Rance asked in a comment if I could do a close up of the chevalet making a cut.
> 
> ...


Very cool Paul.

Are you drawing these patterns for this project, or copying them?

I can't imagine anyone being that talented!!!

Le


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *A Couple of Chevalet Videos.*
> 
> *A couple of segments* back Rance asked in a comment if I could do a close up of the chevalet making a cut.
> 
> ...


Great video Paul. Can I make it left handed? Or should I tough it out like the guitar… Not worth changing some things.


----------



## TheHarr (Sep 16, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *A Couple of Chevalet Videos.*
> 
> *A couple of segments* back Rance asked in a comment if I could do a close up of the chevalet making a cut.
> 
> ...


I got a chuckle reading the boring caution. This is definitly a skill that takes practice and patience. Very nice work embellished with an artistic flair. Keep your posts comming. You're raising the skill level for every woodworker on this website. I hope I can make a contribution this good.

I'm grateful for sharing your skill and knowledge.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *A Couple of Chevalet Videos.*
> 
> *A couple of segments* back Rance asked in a comment if I could do a close up of the chevalet making a cut.
> 
> ...


I can clearly see the advantages of the wondrous Chevalet over a scroll saw. I suppose some whizzes could cut such fine things, but I seriously doubt that I will ever be anywhere near that good on a scroll saw, in spite of my lighted magnifying glass and a super quality scroll saw.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *A Couple of Chevalet Videos.*
> 
> *A couple of segments* back Rance asked in a comment if I could do a close up of the chevalet making a cut.
> 
> ...


Great demo movie, since I have trouble walking and talking at the same time, I would have a little trouble
coordinating the foot clamp and hand strokes, but it definitely looks worth the time to learn. Thank you for
sharing your tools and skills and for throwing in the video of the Friendship. Do not think any of the wood-
workers here will find this boring, challenging maybe, but never boring.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

shipwright said:


> *A Couple of Chevalet Videos.*
> 
> *A couple of segments* back Rance asked in a comment if I could do a close up of the chevalet making a cut.
> 
> ...


Paul: Thanks for the link to the American Woodworker article. I've got those issues on my computer, but I hadn't thought about doing a search for them.

I'm using a program Copernic Desktop Search to build and maintain an index of everything on my computer. I've indexed every word in every pdf and emails that I've got on my computer. Currently I've got 19TB Bytes of storage space on my computer. 9TB are being used for backup using three different software solutions.

I always used to tell my customers that a backup is only as good as the ability to restore your data. I didn't follow my own advice and when a hard drive failed I lost some important data. Now everything is backed up automatically and I just go in every once and a while to check out that it's running fine.

You are a very talented man with a big heart on teaching and a willingness to share. Thanks.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *A Couple of Chevalet Videos.*
> 
> *A couple of segments* back Rance asked in a comment if I could do a close up of the chevalet making a cut.
> 
> ...


Thanks,

*Lee*, I'm getting almost all of mine from Pierre Ramond's three book set "Masterpieces of Marquetry", out of print but available used online for $100 plus or minus. It contains lots of scan-able examples and photos that you can scan. Then I import them to inkscape and re-trace them to clean them up. I use a little of one and a little of another and do my own alterations to fit my shapes and themes.

*Philip*, yes you can make a chevalet left handed but since you will need both hands to learn a skill I'm not sure it's worth it.

*Mike*, the parts I can't imagine me doing on the scroll saw are the really fine ones like these.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *A Couple of Chevalet Videos.*
> 
> *A couple of segments* back Rance asked in a comment if I could do a close up of the chevalet making a cut.
> 
> ...


Paul,

I didn't see anywhere where Patrick Edwards was selling blades... 

That is really quite a machine!

Thank you.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *A Couple of Chevalet Videos.*
> 
> *A couple of segments* back Rance asked in a comment if I could do a close up of the chevalet making a cut.
> 
> ...


He doesn't advertise everything but give him a call or an email. They aren't as cheap as the 5" blades but even using the chevalet as much as I do a gross lasts a long time. As I remember they were about $100 a gross.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *A Couple of Chevalet Videos.*
> 
> *A couple of segments* back Rance asked in a comment if I could do a close up of the chevalet making a cut.
> 
> ...


Thank you Paul.

Lee


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *A Couple of Chevalet Videos.*
> 
> *A couple of segments* back Rance asked in a comment if I could do a close up of the chevalet making a cut.
> 
> ...


Paul, Those were great videos (not boring at all). You really demystified the process for me. This is almost exactly the same way that I sawed silver but the workpiece is horizontal instead of vertical. And you didn't break blades like I did!


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *A Couple of Chevalet Videos.*
> 
> *A couple of segments* back Rance asked in a comment if I could do a close up of the chevalet making a cut.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the second video. I didn't get it in the first one. Fun watching you drive a Chevrolet. I mean a chevalet.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

shipwright said:


> *A Couple of Chevalet Videos.*
> 
> *A couple of segments* back Rance asked in a comment if I could do a close up of the chevalet making a cut.
> 
> ...


Paul: You asked for a Chevy II emblem. Here's one.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *A Couple of Chevalet Videos.*
> 
> *A couple of segments* back Rance asked in a comment if I could do a close up of the chevalet making a cut.
> 
> ...


Wow Paul.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *A Couple of Chevalet Videos.*
> 
> *A couple of segments* back Rance asked in a comment if I could do a close up of the chevalet making a cut.
> 
> ...


Paul, this is as fascinating now as it was 94 days ago.


----------



## BillWyko (Feb 19, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *A Couple of Chevalet Videos.*
> 
> *A couple of segments* back Rance asked in a comment if I could do a close up of the chevalet making a cut.
> 
> ...


I got to go to Paul's today and try this first hand, this is truly an amazing tool. I can't wait to build one for myself.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *A Couple of Chevalet Videos.*
> 
> *A couple of segments* back Rance asked in a comment if I could do a close up of the chevalet making a cut.
> 
> ...


Paul, I'm glad you posted links to this… I must have missed it the first time around!

*COOL… Simpler cutting than I thought it would be…*

Now, how much of a hassle is changing the blade to a New Hole? 

Thank you very much!

*You Are de MAN!*


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Delicate Moldings*

*I always knew* that the scrolled edges of the aprons were going to need some kind of trim to define them but I kept putting off designing them because I wanted to see the pieces first and then decide what would suit. Each solution I had thought about had its drawbacks but the one I really wanted seemed to have the most…... so I decided to try and figure out a way to do it.

*To put the cart* before the horse, this is what I envisioned, a delicate 1/8" x 1/4" half round molding the same shape as the scroll cut and mounted on the surface to give a three dimensional "finish" to the edge. The material would be arbutus like the rings on the balls.










*Envisioning it *was the easy part. Now I had to make it. Here's what I came up with and you will have to excuse me for feeling more than a little proud of myself here….. sorry.

*Problems*:
1) If you scroll cut the piece out of 1/8" stock, it will explode when you try to rout it.
2) If you scroll cut it at a greater thickness and then do the routing, how do you cut the 1/8" off ?
...................and it may still explode.

*Solution*:

*First scroll cut* a pattern from 1/2" baltic birch ply. The multi-ply pattern should resist breakage that could be expected with short grain areas of a solid piece.










*Next rip* some 1/8" arbutus stock










*and fasten it* to the pattern with double sided tape. A few judicious whacks with a hammer will greatly increase the tape's holding power.










*Scroll cut* the piece away from the stock within 1/8" of the pattern, closer is better.










*This is my favorite* part. I will digress here a moment to reference the next tool to be used.

About a year ago (OK exactly 423 days ago….. thank you Lumberjocks ), I posted a little overhead pin router idea that I had for the drill press. At that time I was still fooling around with router type marquetry and wanted to see if a pin router could make that easier….. it didn't work on the very small pieces I was hoping to get so I put it aside and it has never come back out …... until now.










*With a 1/8" brass* pin in the drill chuck and a 1/8" spiral bit in the trim router the setup cleaned the piece exactly down to the pattern perfectly.










*With the pattern* still attached I was able to rout the 1/8 corner round easily with no chatter or explosions.










*Of course there *were areas where the bearing on the router wouldn't fit but then that's why God gave us carving tools and sandpaper right?










*After a little* tuning and sanding while still on the pattern / handle I removed the molding with a knife.










*and tried* the fit. There is a little fine tuning with sandpaper left to do but I'm very happy with the results. The color will darken to match the rings when the finish is applied.










*Spurred on by* yesterday's success (above) I went out this morning and got the end moldings out in one piece.




























*I may have actually* glued some of them up this afternoon but alas, there were whitecaps in the bay….. so I went sailing.
Thanks for looking in.

*Questions, comments, etc… welcome.*

Paul


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Delicate Moldings*
> 
> *I always knew* that the scrolled edges of the aprons were going to need some kind of trim to define them but I kept putting off designing them because I wanted to see the pieces first and then decide what would suit. Each solution I had thought about had its drawbacks but the one I really wanted seemed to have the most…... so I decided to try and figure out a way to do it.
> 
> ...


You are unbelievable Paul!! Wowza.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Delicate Moldings*
> 
> *I always knew* that the scrolled edges of the aprons were going to need some kind of trim to define them but I kept putting off designing them because I wanted to see the pieces first and then decide what would suit. Each solution I had thought about had its drawbacks but the one I really wanted seemed to have the most…... so I decided to try and figure out a way to do it.
> 
> ...


Very good job on such exacting work.Thanks for showing the method. That pin router sure came in handy!!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Delicate Moldings*
> 
> *I always knew* that the scrolled edges of the aprons were going to need some kind of trim to define them but I kept putting off designing them because I wanted to see the pieces first and then decide what would suit. Each solution I had thought about had its drawbacks but the one I really wanted seemed to have the most…... so I decided to try and figure out a way to do it.
> 
> ...


Your drillpress pin router saved the day! What a neat solution to a tough problem. I have followed this project from the start and I'm still in awe of your skill. Your videos yesterday gave me several ideas and the confidence to try them using my jeweler's saw and saw anvil. I hope you had a great sail today (you deserved a break).


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Delicate Moldings*
> 
> *I always knew* that the scrolled edges of the aprons were going to need some kind of trim to define them but I kept putting off designing them because I wanted to see the pieces first and then decide what would suit. Each solution I had thought about had its drawbacks but the one I really wanted seemed to have the most…... so I decided to try and figure out a way to do it.
> 
> ...


Awesome! The beauty of the final piece is only part of the story. Your creative ability to fabricate the parts is the hidden part (well except for this blog…)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Delicate Moldings*
> 
> *I always knew* that the scrolled edges of the aprons were going to need some kind of trim to define them but I kept putting off designing them because I wanted to see the pieces first and then decide what would suit. Each solution I had thought about had its drawbacks but the one I really wanted seemed to have the most…... so I decided to try and figure out a way to do it.
> 
> ...


Yes, Paul, *you are De'Man!!
*
When I think I've seen it ALL, you WOW me (us) again & again!

*Great Work!*

*Thank you very much!*


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Delicate Moldings*
> 
> *I always knew* that the scrolled edges of the aprons were going to need some kind of trim to define them but I kept putting off designing them because I wanted to see the pieces first and then decide what would suit. Each solution I had thought about had its drawbacks but the one I really wanted seemed to have the most…... so I decided to try and figure out a way to do it.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's incredible. Both your skill, and your patience.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Delicate Moldings*
> 
> *I always knew* that the scrolled edges of the aprons were going to need some kind of trim to define them but I kept putting off designing them because I wanted to see the pieces first and then decide what would suit. Each solution I had thought about had its drawbacks but the one I really wanted seemed to have the most…... so I decided to try and figure out a way to do it.
> 
> ...


I'm in awe. Great work Paul. The fact that it has been done (by you) shows it can be done, but I'm sure most of us could never do it.

Ken


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Delicate Moldings*
> 
> *I always knew* that the scrolled edges of the aprons were going to need some kind of trim to define them but I kept putting off designing them because I wanted to see the pieces first and then decide what would suit. Each solution I had thought about had its drawbacks but the one I really wanted seemed to have the most…... so I decided to try and figure out a way to do it.
> 
> ...


More wow is all I gotta say! That trim really sets the aprons off.

"fraisage", "arbutus"... I'm really learning a lot with this project. I'm getting some culture. Of course I have to go look them all up. LOL.

Keep up the great work Paul.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Delicate Moldings*
> 
> *I always knew* that the scrolled edges of the aprons were going to need some kind of trim to define them but I kept putting off designing them because I wanted to see the pieces first and then decide what would suit. Each solution I had thought about had its drawbacks but the one I really wanted seemed to have the most…... so I decided to try and figure out a way to do it.
> 
> ...


Don't you hate it when the bay gets involved?

Great work Paul.

Lee


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Delicate Moldings*
> 
> *I always knew* that the scrolled edges of the aprons were going to need some kind of trim to define them but I kept putting off designing them because I wanted to see the pieces first and then decide what would suit. Each solution I had thought about had its drawbacks but the one I really wanted seemed to have the most…... so I decided to try and figure out a way to do it.
> 
> ...


Paul,
Great method! Why is it that you have all the resources sorted out to fit into your mind doing the extra-ordinary. A drill doing the trimming, the pattern made from scrollsaw with the magic of ds tape, and the secret of them all is your brilliant idea and skillful hand. Thanks for the idea and it will be restored in my memory bank.


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Delicate Moldings*
> 
> *I always knew* that the scrolled edges of the aprons were going to need some kind of trim to define them but I kept putting off designing them because I wanted to see the pieces first and then decide what would suit. Each solution I had thought about had its drawbacks but the one I really wanted seemed to have the most…... so I decided to try and figure out a way to do it.
> 
> ...


I am just shaking my head in amazement , what a great solution, and thought you did not need that tool.


----------



## Gumnut (Jun 29, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Delicate Moldings*
> 
> *I always knew* that the scrolled edges of the aprons were going to need some kind of trim to define them but I kept putting off designing them because I wanted to see the pieces first and then decide what would suit. Each solution I had thought about had its drawbacks but the one I really wanted seemed to have the most…... so I decided to try and figure out a way to do it.
> 
> ...


I hope we meet some day, you are an inspiration to so many.
I have been lurking in the back ground watching this project and I now want to get into something simmilar.
Awesome! Paul.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Delicate Moldings*
> 
> *I always knew* that the scrolled edges of the aprons were going to need some kind of trim to define them but I kept putting off designing them because I wanted to see the pieces first and then decide what would suit. Each solution I had thought about had its drawbacks but the one I really wanted seemed to have the most…... so I decided to try and figure out a way to do it.
> 
> ...


*Rance*, arbutus is what we (Canadians) call what you call madrone. 
Arbutus is actually its genus name.


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Delicate Moldings*
> 
> *I always knew* that the scrolled edges of the aprons were going to need some kind of trim to define them but I kept putting off designing them because I wanted to see the pieces first and then decide what would suit. Each solution I had thought about had its drawbacks but the one I really wanted seemed to have the most…... so I decided to try and figure out a way to do it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great pictures and explanation. Very clever thinking on forming that piece. I've been following your project, now with such good pictures I'm starting to feel like I'm sitting in your shop watching you build it.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Delicate Moldings*
> 
> *I always knew* that the scrolled edges of the aprons were going to need some kind of trim to define them but I kept putting off designing them because I wanted to see the pieces first and then decide what would suit. Each solution I had thought about had its drawbacks but the one I really wanted seemed to have the most…... so I decided to try and figure out a way to do it.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone

*Tom*, I take a LOT of pictures. Mostly I want to be able to go back and see how I did something but they do lend themselves to construction blogs. I don't have to write much. I have almost 300 of this project.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Delicate Moldings*
> 
> *I always knew* that the scrolled edges of the aprons were going to need some kind of trim to define them but I kept putting off designing them because I wanted to see the pieces first and then decide what would suit. Each solution I had thought about had its drawbacks but the one I really wanted seemed to have the most…... so I decided to try and figure out a way to do it.
> 
> ...


What a great idea and beautiful result, it can be used in so many ways. Thanks Paul, for sharing this creative solution with us.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Delicate Moldings*
> 
> *I always knew* that the scrolled edges of the aprons were going to need some kind of trim to define them but I kept putting off designing them because I wanted to see the pieces first and then decide what would suit. Each solution I had thought about had its drawbacks but the one I really wanted seemed to have the most…... so I decided to try and figure out a way to do it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all this Paul.
What fun it is watching you think. You got a good thinker.

Steve


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Delicate Moldings*
> 
> *I always knew* that the scrolled edges of the aprons were going to need some kind of trim to define them but I kept putting off designing them because I wanted to see the pieces first and then decide what would suit. Each solution I had thought about had its drawbacks but the one I really wanted seemed to have the most…... so I decided to try and figure out a way to do it.
> 
> ...


Wonderful solution to a very small (in size only) problem, and it looks great on the table. Whitecaps are a
wonderful incentive to to sailing. The best day of sailing a couple of guys had was when the wind was so
strong it broke the mast on their catamaran, they got the cat back to shore, put the spare mast in and 
finished the day while we wished we could join them. May all your days be as good as this one. Thank you
for sharing.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Delicate Moldings*
> 
> *I always knew* that the scrolled edges of the aprons were going to need some kind of trim to define them but I kept putting off designing them because I wanted to see the pieces first and then decide what would suit. Each solution I had thought about had its drawbacks but the one I really wanted seemed to have the most…... so I decided to try and figure out a way to do it.
> 
> ...


Paul,

You are a man of great insight! Thanks for sharing…seriously! Keep up the fantastic work!

Your Friend,

Nate


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Delicate Moldings*
> 
> *I always knew* that the scrolled edges of the aprons were going to need some kind of trim to define them but I kept putting off designing them because I wanted to see the pieces first and then decide what would suit. Each solution I had thought about had its drawbacks but the one I really wanted seemed to have the most…... so I decided to try and figure out a way to do it.
> 
> ...


OK, Ive got to ask this question Paul…here is this great guy who built boats for his living, and now, while in retirement..is making some of the most beautiful furniture that Ive seen, i mean you should be the queen of England personal in house artist..or of France…this is wood work at its very best…you should be doing articles for the wood workers magazines…....but in all honesty, maybe being Lucy's personal travel agent is where true happiness comes from…lol….....Paul , your just amazing!!!!!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Delicate Moldings*
> 
> *I always knew* that the scrolled edges of the aprons were going to need some kind of trim to define them but I kept putting off designing them because I wanted to see the pieces first and then decide what would suit. Each solution I had thought about had its drawbacks but the one I really wanted seemed to have the most…... so I decided to try and figure out a way to do it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Grizz. You are way too kind.
.........but what was the question again?


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Delicate Moldings*
> 
> *I always knew* that the scrolled edges of the aprons were going to need some kind of trim to define them but I kept putting off designing them because I wanted to see the pieces first and then decide what would suit. Each solution I had thought about had its drawbacks but the one I really wanted seemed to have the most…... so I decided to try and figure out a way to do it.
> 
> ...


Paul you must live a hard life….. Stay in the shop or go sailing, Stay in the shop or go sailing, Stay in the shop or go sailing. OK go sailing LOL! You deserve a well earned break from all that work. Great post !!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Delicate Moldings*
> 
> *I always knew* that the scrolled edges of the aprons were going to need some kind of trim to define them but I kept putting off designing them because I wanted to see the pieces first and then decide what would suit. Each solution I had thought about had its drawbacks but the one I really wanted seemed to have the most…... so I decided to try and figure out a way to do it.
> 
> ...


well i think i was overcome and there really isn't a question, seeing you make such things of beauty is very fulfilling for me, it inspires me to strive to do the best in what i do, even if i never make something like this….ill try to make the best box or whatever it is i do make, you inspire, its that simple…....now im beat, been up since 1 this morn, went fishing for the first time in 10 years….....and now its time to tuck the grizz in…


----------



## MagicSawDust (May 27, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *Delicate Moldings*
> 
> *I always knew* that the scrolled edges of the aprons were going to need some kind of trim to define them but I kept putting off designing them because I wanted to see the pieces first and then decide what would suit. Each solution I had thought about had its drawbacks but the one I really wanted seemed to have the most…... so I decided to try and figure out a way to do it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Delicate Moldings*
> 
> *I always knew* that the scrolled edges of the aprons were going to need some kind of trim to define them but I kept putting off designing them because I wanted to see the pieces first and then decide what would suit. Each solution I had thought about had its drawbacks but the one I really wanted seemed to have the most…... so I decided to try and figure out a way to do it.
> 
> ...


OK, I have tool skills, the same as I have math skills. I can follow those who have laid tracks, be it physicists or woodworkers. You're laying tracks that I can follow in marquetry. Thank you very much for the free ride! Now, let's just see when I can get to it.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Finishing and Polishing to Music*

*This will be* the last part of this blog until after the project is posted. I wasn't even going to do this one but a funny thing happened today. I was applying a french polish to the tabletop and listening to some classical music on the radio when I noticed that my hand was following the music. I thought some of you might get a kick out of it too so I did a short video of it.

I think I could really mess this up listening to Hendrix.






*The other parts* are all in the spray booth. Nothing interesting going on there. I'm just building a layer of shellac to rub out to a sheen that won't compete with the top.



















That's all. Just thought I might be able to make someone smile.

*PS* I apologize if there are ads in the video. Apparently because there is third party content (the music) I can't prevent it.

Paul


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing and Polishing to Music*
> 
> *This will be* the last part of this blog until after the project is posted. I wasn't even going to do this one but a funny thing happened today. I was applying a french polish to the tabletop and listening to some classical music on the radio when I noticed that my hand was following the music. I thought some of you might get a kick out of it too so I did a short video of it.
> 
> ...


It must have been Hendix's early work LOL If I ever made anything that beautiful Paul I would be afraid to look at it to hard near enough sand it. This is a real master piece.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing and Polishing to Music*
> 
> *This will be* the last part of this blog until after the project is posted. I wasn't even going to do this one but a funny thing happened today. I was applying a french polish to the tabletop and listening to some classical music on the radio when I noticed that my hand was following the music. I thought some of you might get a kick out of it too so I did a short video of it.
> 
> ...


Paul, I am breathless and smiling a big smile. This is a stunningly beautiful piece of wood art. You honor the past masters of this wonderful woodworking skill. I have learned so much and not the least is that I have a long ways to go to even approach this. It defines the word, Master Piece!!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing and Polishing to Music*
> 
> *This will be* the last part of this blog until after the project is posted. I wasn't even going to do this one but a funny thing happened today. I was applying a french polish to the tabletop and listening to some classical music on the radio when I noticed that my hand was following the music. I thought some of you might get a kick out of it too so I did a short video of it.
> 
> ...


That's funny, Paul!

I can't wait to see the project posting. It looks absolutely incredible.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing and Polishing to Music*
> 
> *This will be* the last part of this blog until after the project is posted. I wasn't even going to do this one but a funny thing happened today. I was applying a french polish to the tabletop and listening to some classical music on the radio when I noticed that my hand was following the music. I thought some of you might get a kick out of it too so I did a short video of it.
> 
> ...


It's funny you mentioned that, Paul. I've caught myself doing the same thing.

It's hard to do when carving something!

The project looks great.

Lee


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing and Polishing to Music*
> 
> *This will be* the last part of this blog until after the project is posted. I wasn't even going to do this one but a funny thing happened today. I was applying a french polish to the tabletop and listening to some classical music on the radio when I noticed that my hand was following the music. I thought some of you might get a kick out of it too so I did a short video of it.
> 
> ...


ah yes, the music is in the soul and it comes out in your arms, your feet, its interesting to watch someone with music going, sometimes we have no clue were doing the beat…by the way, very soothing music, its befitting the project your doing…and now i cant wait to see it as a finished project…...you have inspired me for a project i will do for myself this fall…..it wont touch what your doing here, but it will be to the tune of what the grizzman does…thanks for your part here at lumber jocks, your talent is one of the reasons i come here…grizz


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing and Polishing to Music*
> 
> *This will be* the last part of this blog until after the project is posted. I wasn't even going to do this one but a funny thing happened today. I was applying a french polish to the tabletop and listening to some classical music on the radio when I noticed that my hand was following the music. I thought some of you might get a kick out of it too so I did a short video of it.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul.

If you don't enter this in a competition you are out of your pea picking mind! The rest of the field will be fighting it out for second place behind you.

On top of the marquetry, the guy does a good job of french polishing too. There ain't no justice! 

Paul


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing and Polishing to Music*
> 
> *This will be* the last part of this blog until after the project is posted. I wasn't even going to do this one but a funny thing happened today. I was applying a french polish to the tabletop and listening to some classical music on the radio when I noticed that my hand was following the music. I thought some of you might get a kick out of it too so I did a short video of it.
> 
> ...


Paul: I thought I saw you stopping at the corners, when you were rubbing the edges. That will get you in trouble, but i think you already know that.

Because, you did another pass without stopping.

How many sessions have you put on the top?


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing and Polishing to Music*
> 
> *This will be* the last part of this blog until after the project is posted. I wasn't even going to do this one but a funny thing happened today. I was applying a french polish to the tabletop and listening to some classical music on the radio when I noticed that my hand was following the music. I thought some of you might get a kick out of it too so I did a short video of it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words everyone.

*Karson*, I try really hard not to stop but sometimes, especially early on like this you just hit a sticky spot. I'll be using a little more alcohol tomorrow and just a little less mineral oil. This was the first few passes after stripping down to wet sand out some tiny scratches that showed up in the first polish attempt. No one else would ever have seen them but unfortunately, I did.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing and Polishing to Music*
> 
> *This will be* the last part of this blog until after the project is posted. I wasn't even going to do this one but a funny thing happened today. I was applying a french polish to the tabletop and listening to some classical music on the radio when I noticed that my hand was following the music. I thought some of you might get a kick out of it too so I did a short video of it.
> 
> ...


Phenominal work Paul. Thank you for sharing this experience with us all. I would have liked to have been a fly on the wall in your shop during this build. BT is right, this piece should be put in a competition. And after you win that competition, then it should go in a museum for many to enjoy.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing and Polishing to Music*
> 
> *This will be* the last part of this blog until after the project is posted. I wasn't even going to do this one but a funny thing happened today. I was applying a french polish to the tabletop and listening to some classical music on the radio when I noticed that my hand was following the music. I thought some of you might get a kick out of it too so I did a short video of it.
> 
> ...


Classically First Class you are Paul. One heck of a conductor.  And, I agree, you mighta had a different outcome listenin to Jimmy… hehe


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing and Polishing to Music*
> 
> *This will be* the last part of this blog until after the project is posted. I wasn't even going to do this one but a funny thing happened today. I was applying a french polish to the tabletop and listening to some classical music on the radio when I noticed that my hand was following the music. I thought some of you might get a kick out of it too so I did a short video of it.
> 
> ...


This has to be one of the best projects I have seen on this website. Looking forward to seeing the assembled table. Don't let anyone put a cup or glass on the top.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing and Polishing to Music*
> 
> *This will be* the last part of this blog until after the project is posted. I wasn't even going to do this one but a funny thing happened today. I was applying a french polish to the tabletop and listening to some classical music on the radio when I noticed that my hand was following the music. I thought some of you might get a kick out of it too so I did a short video of it.
> 
> ...


This is so good Paul that I'm (almost) speechless. What a piece of work! The music was ok too. The only downside is that you will now have to build a new Versailles palace to house it! Can't wait to see it all assembled.


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing and Polishing to Music*
> 
> *This will be* the last part of this blog until after the project is posted. I wasn't even going to do this one but a funny thing happened today. I was applying a french polish to the tabletop and listening to some classical music on the radio when I noticed that my hand was following the music. I thought some of you might get a kick out of it too so I did a short video of it.
> 
> ...


Nearing end but just a beginning of marquetry as applied in the furniture. This is really an achievement. It shows how skillful you are Paul. I congratulate you now. Excellent job.


----------



## MichaelA (Jun 29, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing and Polishing to Music*
> 
> *This will be* the last part of this blog until after the project is posted. I wasn't even going to do this one but a funny thing happened today. I was applying a french polish to the tabletop and listening to some classical music on the radio when I noticed that my hand was following the music. I thought some of you might get a kick out of it too so I did a short video of it.
> 
> ...


Paul, as always your work is amazing. I was thrilled when you had chosen classical music for your backup inspiration. this type of music complemented your french polishing venue. Not only did you complete a very difficult procedure. You kept rythem to your music and moved up down and side to side to the notes of the music. I know because I watched the video over and over. I use this same technique when I carve. I believe Jimmy Hendrix music is more of a tree falling music. Classical is for more technical and creative venues. Beautiful art once again Paul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing and Polishing to Music*
> 
> *This will be* the last part of this blog until after the project is posted. I wasn't even going to do this one but a funny thing happened today. I was applying a french polish to the tabletop and listening to some classical music on the radio when I noticed that my hand was following the music. I thought some of you might get a kick out of it too so I did a short video of it.
> 
> ...


Paul,

It seems like you're almost ready to get started on the glass display case to house this masterpiece! I'd be afraid to let anyone touch something so remarkable.

Some day when I have access to broadband, I hope to view your video.

L/W


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing and Polishing to Music*
> 
> *This will be* the last part of this blog until after the project is posted. I wasn't even going to do this one but a funny thing happened today. I was applying a french polish to the tabletop and listening to some classical music on the radio when I noticed that my hand was following the music. I thought some of you might get a kick out of it too so I did a short video of it.
> 
> ...


Amazing, I speechless which rarely happens!!!!! LOL


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing and Polishing to Music*
> 
> *This will be* the last part of this blog until after the project is posted. I wasn't even going to do this one but a funny thing happened today. I was applying a french polish to the tabletop and listening to some classical music on the radio when I noticed that my hand was following the music. I thought some of you might get a kick out of it too so I did a short video of it.
> 
> ...


*I'm with Ken...*

Just awesome…

Paul,

*Thank you very much for sharing your wonderful work!*


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Finishing and Polishing to Music*
> 
> *This will be* the last part of this blog until after the project is posted. I wasn't even going to do this one but a funny thing happened today. I was applying a french polish to the tabletop and listening to some classical music on the radio when I noticed that my hand was following the music. I thought some of you might get a kick out of it too so I did a short video of it.
> 
> ...


A most excellent piece!!!!!!!!!!!!!............Jim


----------

